# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اطلب رأي اجمهورررر .....؟؟؟؟

## بحر الشوق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعزائي رواد منتدى شبكة الناصره
ان شاء الله تكونو بخير وصحة 
وسلامة
اليوم خطر في بالي اقتراح بسيط جدا ولكن رجعه وفائدته كبيرة هو ان كل واحد عنده مشكله نفسيه او اجتماعيه او مع احد من اهله اصحابه اومدرسه في المدرسه او مع زوجته مع اولاده  يحب ان نتطلع عليها وانحلها له كل ما في الامر ان يطرح مشكلته وانا او اصحاب الخبرة في هالمنتدى والي مرو بتجارب يقدر ارد عليه او نوجهه الى طريق صحيح ونشيل معاه معانته وهمه بس بشرط اكون الكلام بكل صراحة ولنهدف لتنمية عقولنا الى ما هو انفع وافضل  واتمنى ان يكون قد حازت على راضاكم واعجتكم الفكرة ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير وتقبلو تحياتي.



بـــــــــــــــــحر الشوق

----------

القزويني (06-05-2010)

----------


## سر الوجود

ياسبحان الله

كنت بكتب هالأقتراح 

بصراحه احسه يفيد الجميع

كنت من فتره افكر اني اقترح بأن يوضع قسم في هالباب خاص للي عنده مشاكل

مشكور اخوي على الاقتراح الحلو

تحياتي...

----------


## بحر الشوق

هلا اختي سر الوجود احترم مرورك واقدره
وتسلمين عليه.
بس وين الشباب والشابات اكيد ماعجبتهم
الفكرة على العموم حصل خير ومشكورين
جميعاً



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جمـــيل جــداً ورائع ..

نتظر منك التنفيذ ..

وبإذن الله انا سوف اساعدك في ارسله للجميع .. 

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## توأم الفرح

اخي بحر الشوق .. احييك على الفكرة الممتازة 

بس ويش نوع المشكلة عاطفية .. نفسية .. عائلية .. شخصية ولا ايش ؟؟

دمت بود وسلام ..

اختك .. تووم

----------


## دمعه حزن

موضوع حلو والله

ألف شكر لك يا بحر الشوق

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب

وبالنسبة لسؤال الأخت "توأم الفرح"

اعتقد اي مشكله ومهما كان نوعها راح تكون مقبوله

لان ممكن عند عرض المشكله تلقي حل لها عند البعض

ع العموم يسلموووووا ع الافكار الحلوه

موفقين لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بحر الشوق

اشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم معي في هذه الفكرة البناء وكلام اختي دمعة عدل 
ان الموضوع يتناول اي مشكلة من اي نوع كانت ويعاجها من كل النواحي
واتمنى ان نرى تفاعل وان شاء الله ما تكون عندكم مشاكل .



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## ahmed

سلام عليكم انا ابتدي لكم بمشكلتى ومعاناتي عسي القي عندكم حل او افاده والمشكله هي

انا من سكان الناصره اعاني من اسائت اولاد جار طايشين و صائعين لا يملكو شي من الاحترام وفى نفس الوقت الاب مدمن سكر ماذا اعمل هل اصبر على اذاء الجار او ابيع البيت ولو بعت البيت ربما يبتلى من يشتريه وهذا حرام او اشكى عليهم فى الصلطات مع العلم حاولت معهم من كل ناحيه افيدونى افادكم الله

----------


## بحر الشوق

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا اشكرك اخي الفاضل احمد على طرحك لمشكلتك والتي ان شاء الله ستلقى حل وحلول باذن الله .
اولا ان تركك للبيت ليس حل للقضية وربما تبتلي بجار اسوء في المستقبل وتبليغك للجهات المعنية لن تأتي لك بنتيجة لأن الجهات المعنية ليست معك 24 ساعة مثل جارك هذه نقاط لما ذكرتم من تسأولات 
الحل :
طيل حياتنا نتعرض لمثل هذه الامور التي اصبحت بالشكل الروتين ولكن عندما تطغي وتتفاقم وتصل الى المراحل الحرجة يتحول الروتين الى مسألة تمس الحياة او الموت عند بعض الناس ولكن يا اخي الكريم هناك حدود بأمكانك انت وعائلتك وضعها وذلك بربط علاقة بسيطه جداً بين العوائل اي (الحريم ) فمن الممكن ان يكون علاقتكم مقطوعه الى حداً ما .
فلو تركت نظرة بسيطه الى اهلك لزيارة اهلهم سوف تتغير الامور لاتقول لا ممنوع ولا مافيه فجارك له حق عليك حتى لو اساء لك فتعامل بالمعروف وكما قيل (الرد الطيب يزيل الغضب)  وجرب هذه الفكرة ستنفع باذن الله .
اسباب اختيار الفكرة ومنبعها:
لاتنسى ان لهم هم ايضا عائله ويخافون عليهم مثلك انت بالضبط اتخاف على اهلك فإذا تزاورو النسوه خافو هم على بيتهم وبيتكم وغصب عنهم يخضعو بالاحترام المتبادل فللنساء دواء ليس عند الرجال فامضي في التنفيذ واذا لم ينفع عاود بالرد اخي احمد واتمنى اني وفقت الى الحل الصحيح  وانا بأنتظار ردك .



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## سر الوجود

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حبيت ان اطرح عليكم مشكله صديقتي لعلي اجد الحل الشافي بين ايديكم

بصراحه ماادري من وين ابتدي القصه ولكني باحاول ان اختصرها:

صديقتي عاشت قصه حب جميله نادره في هالزمن الي كله مصالح مع شخص في قمه الادب والاحترام , وكانت تعلم هي ان حبيبها مريض بفقر الدم

ولكنها كانت تعتقد انها سليمه فتعرفا على بعضهما الى ان قررا الزواج, وكانت تعيش معه اسعد لحظات حياتها 

فكان لقاؤهما من خلال النت فقط ( للعلم هما ساكنين بنفس المنطقه) ولكنها عندما ذهبت للمستشفى للتحليل 

وعندما استلامها النتيجه , وقع الخبر عليها كالصاعقه فقد اكتشفت انها حامل للمرض , تمنت الموت قبل ان 

تسمع هالخبر وعندما اخبرته لم يصدق الى ان اقنعته بصدق كلامها فقد انهارت كل احلامهما , فراقهما صعب جدا 

جدا هما يسعيان لإيجاد الحلول حتى يستطيعان الزواج

هما يعلمان ان هالشي مكتوب ومقدر ولامفر منه

وان الله لايفعل شيئا الا لمصلحه العبد

لكنني حبيت ان اطرح عليكم المشكله فسبحان الله ربما يكون الحل على ايديكم


اتمنى ان الاقي الرد سريعا....

تحياتي...

----------


## بحر الشوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقول لك اختي الي من وجهت نظري وعسى ان يكون هناك اكثر من رد او رأي من الاعضاء الكرام لبحث مثل هذه المشاكل والامور التي يأس منها الناس وهذه وجهت نظري بشي قليل :

اهلا اختي سر الوجود 
ان كل الامور التي ترد على اذهان الذين يسمعون بالمشكلة هذه يقول اكيد مافيه حل والحل الوحيد ان يفترقو وانا اقول لا والف لا فهناك عوامل نسيها العلم هي المحبه والشي الثاني رزق الله فوق كل العلم ولكن اخذ هذا بالحيطة والحذر في قول الرسول الاعظم تخيرو لنطفكم فأن العرق دساس ، طبعا اقولو الناس لا تتزوج من ابنة اقاربك خليك بعيد احسن طيب البنت وين اتروح وكيف الاجنبي بيوصل الى قصرها المغلق من اربع الجهات هذا اذا كان اقاربها بعضهم مصاب والبعض حامل والبعض ما يجوز ليها اكيد بكون لغز وبتموت ولا بتتزوج ولا بتعرف حله ، ولكن اختي الكريمة الخيار اظل عندهم هم وحدهم الي يقررو على الزواج او الفراق ن، بس ان قررو على الزواج لا ينسو ان الرزق على الله مدام هذه ارادتهم ولا ينسو ذكر اهل البيت فهم سفينة النجاة ما يخيبو بعدهم ابدا . 
تقبلي تحياتي اختي واظن ان الحيرة الي هم فيها حيره نفسيه واحتظار قلوب لكن ظل شي مستور الايمان بالله والعزيمة والعطية من الله سبحانه .


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حلوه الفكره يابحر

  واكيد رح تعم بالفائده عالكل

  بالنسبه لمشكلة اخوي )( أحمد )(

  اقتراحك  له كان جميل وذكي.. وتحليلك لردت الفعل  اللي ممكن تصدر عن جيرانه

  بعد تنفيذ الاقتراح  كانت واقعيه وصادقه

  عكست وعيك ونضج تفكيرك

   واني  معاك بالرأي.

  اما بالنسبه للمشكله اللي عرضتها  اختي )(سر الوجود)(

   اني مو معاااك ابدااااااااااا ً في الرأي

   اسمح لي يابحر انت أطلقت لعاطفتك العنان بهالمشكله وتركتها تسيطر على كل كلمه كتبتها في ردك

  وبهالمشكله بالذات ماتنفع العاطفه .. يعني مثلا ً لو اتبعو رأيك وكملو المشوار سوا .. طيب وبعدين

    ويش ممكن تكون النتيجه ..(أبناء مرضى) ومزيد من المتاعب في كل لحظه

   ياترا هالحب رح يصمد قدام كل هذا .. والا مع كثر الضغوط  يجي يوم ويندمو على اللحظه اللي قررو فيها

   الارتباط ببعض ( ولو بينهم وبين انفسهم) اقصد ممكن يراود الواحد منهم هالإحساس ومايعلن عنه للطرف الآخر

   وبهالطريقه رح تبقى داخله ضغوط ومع الوقت تتراكم  وكلنا نعرف ان النهايه الطبيعيه للضغط هي الإنفجار

    والأكثر من كذا هو شاب توه  يبدأ حياته  وخل نكون واقعيين كلنا نعرف الوضع بالنسبه لإيجارات الشقق

    ومصاريف التأثيث و... و... وخلافو..... مصاريف لها أول مالها آآآآآآخر.. وبالمقابل رواتب قليله

      وتخيل على كل هالمصاريف وينجب ابناء مرضى وثلاثة أرباع السنه  ممكن يبقو يرتادو المستشفى

    معنى هذا ان الميزانيه حقته بتتلخبط وبيبقى على بساط الفقر ورح يظطر انه يحتاج للي يسوا واللي ميسوا

    أمور كثير ضروري يحطوها في اعتبارهم  ومايغفلوها..

   قرار الزواج موشيء سهل  .. ضروري جدا ً التروي فيه انتم مقدمين على خطوه مهمه وعن طريقها رح تحددو مستقبلكم

     لوترويتو في اتخاذ القرار وبدأتو خطوه ثابته في طريق بلا عقبات أو خل نقول بلا مطبات 

       ممكن تضمنو حياه زوجيه أو حياه مستقبليه ناجحه على الأقل بنسبة 85 بالمئه.

       بالنسبه لكلامك لما قلت :

  (بس ان قررو على الزواج لا ينسو ان الرزق على الله مدام هذه ارادتهم ولا ينسو ذكر اهل البيت فهم سفينة النجاة ما يخيبو بعدهم ابدا . )

 أوكي اني وياك الرزق على الله وكل البركات والخير في الاعتصام بأهل البيت واللجوء لهم..

 لكن الله وأهل البيت مايقولو  ارمو بأنفسكم للنار وبعدها انتظرو الفرج أو المعجزه ..

  في الختام احترم رأيك .. بس اللي أشوفه انهم يتروو.. ويحطو كل الاحتمالات قدام اعينهم

 وأن قررو الابتعاد عن بعض أكيد رح يكون شيء مؤلم وصعب ..لكن ألم لأيام وينتهي ولا ألم يبقى العمر كله ويترك خلفه 

  الحسرات والندم.. يفترقو وهم احباب افضل من انهم يعيشو مع بعض في متاعب ويجي يوم يكرهو الساعه اللي

    تمنو بعض فيها .

  رأيي قاسي .. أعرف .. وصعب تنفيذه ولو اني أمر بهالمشكله مارح اترك القرار لعقلي هنا نكون بحاجه

 للناس اللي يخافو علينا واللي ممكن اننا نلجأ لهم بدون خوف ولأنهم خارج المشكله رح يشوفوها من كل الزوايا.

 يبقى نشوف اراء باقي الأخوان والأخوات.. ياريت لوماتبخلو برأيكم.

     والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بحر الشوق

الف الف شكر لك اختي شمعة تحترق على تعقيبك على موضوع الاخت سر الوجود ولا تخلى الامور من التناقضات ووجهات النظر هذا ولك اجمل تحية واحلى تقدير مني 


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## سر الوجود

بحر الشوق , شمعه تحترق

اشكركم من قلبي على ردكم

وني اقول بعد كيف يتزوجوا وينجبوا اولاد مرضى , لانهم بهالتصرف بيكونوا انانيين ومابيفكروا الا بنفسهم , والابناء اذا كبروا بيلوموا الوالدين على تصرفهم 
وبعدين الابناء حرام يعيشوا ايامهم كلها مرضى 

وثانيا وهو الاهم : ان الشيخ الحين مايعقد الا بورقه من المستشفى انهم يناسبوا بعض من حيث الاجراء الطبي

اني بصراحه احترت ماني لاقيه حل ليهم

لان فرقتهم صعبه صعبه صعبه بكل ماتحمل كلمه صعبه من معاني

اتمنى من باقي الاعضاء الدخول وابداء رايهم
وسأكون للكل من الشاكرين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلاحبيبتي 

 اني سمعت عن ناس تزوجوا وهم الاثنين مصابين

  والشيخ ماعقدلهم الالما وقعوعلى ورقه من الحكومه ان هم المسؤولين عن نتائج هذا الزواج

   وان الحكومه غير مطالبه بعلاج ابنائهم مستقبلا ً.

        بس حبيت اضيف المعلومه للفائده

               تحياتي

                  شمعه

----------


## بحر الشوق

هلا بيك اختي سر الوجود والف مرحبا
ترى اختي ما فيه حل الا التصبر لقضاء الله 
فهذا كما ذكرتي قضاء وقدر وليس لنا
نحن البشر الا الدعاء عن الضر واسأل من
الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يشفيهما ببركة
محمد وآل محمد.



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## سر الوجود

شمعه تحترق , بحر الشوق

ماادري كيف اشكركم على ردودكم ودعواتكم الطيبه

الله لايحرمنا منكم

تقبلوا تحياتي وخالص دعائي .....

----------


## بحر الشوق

العفو خيه سر الوجود هذا واجبنا وان شاء الله حياتك دوم بالافراح
يارب 



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

بنفس عطره نجدد لكم الامل نحيي ببركات اهل البيت الذكر في هذه الزاوية  .....
نزاحم الضيق بالامل ..... ونطغى على الحزن بالفرح ....
نهتف لكم عبارة الامل ...... بملأ ايدي تهتف بالفرح......
هلم يامن تشكو فثمت هناك بسيط من الامل وهناك مجال للفرح ولربما وجدت روح لاتمل من حبك وموج هادئ يلاطف الوجنات بماء الحنان يجدفه لك يدي الحنون وبراءت الكلامات وصدق العبارات.
تجديد  لكم ادعوكم للأنظمام لنا، واتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع في منتدانا الغالي.


بحر الشوق

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،*

*بصراحة الموضوع عجبني واجد وبصراحة كنت افكر فيه بس الوقت غير مناسب لطرح الموضوع ،،*

*بس المهم الموضوع ممتاز جداً وصدقوني الكل بحاجة اليه ,,*

*يعني لو ما فيه مشاركات واجد الحين بس راح نرجع اليه بإستمرار خصوصاً للي عنده مشكلة اي نوع من انواع المشاكل سواء عاطفية او نفسية او اجتماعية او حتى خاصة لانه ما راح يذكر الاسماء ،،،*

*ولكم التحية* 


*راجعه لكم في اقرب فرصة ممكنه ،، هذه الايام ماكو فرصة كافية ،،*

*اعذروني ابو علي عندي في البيت من بعد غيبة المستشفى * 


*اختكم ،،،، نور علي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

تحياتي لك اختي
نور علي 
ونحن في الانتظار
بفارغ الصبر
لحل اي مشكلة
ونقاشها على التحليل
النفسي



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

نحن ما زلنا هنا لتجديد الموضوع


تحاتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الاقتراح جميل جداااااااا واحسدكم على هالقلب الكبير 
ومشكوووووورين مرررررة مررررررررررةمرررررررررررة

----------


## بحر الشوق

*اهلا ومرحبا خـيه* 
*زهرة القطيف*
*ويسعدنا تواجدك * 
*في هذه الزاوية* 
*من منتدانا الغالي*
*وننتظر التفاعل*
*الايجابي ان شاء*
*الله بس الظاهر ان الاعضاء يستحوا والله اعلم؟* 














*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلااااااااااااااااااام
الصراحة الموضوع اجنن بس انا ابغى اعرض مشكلتي هيه مشكلة بس ابغى اتعرف على وحدة من الناصرة خلال المنتدى 
(بنت)
تحياتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اسفففففففففة
قصدي هيه مي مشكلة 
اعدروني 
تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشوق

عليكم السلام ..
 هلا اخيه ..
زهرة القطيف ويش السالفة
بالضبط ياليت اتوضحي اكثر ...




تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## إيلاف

*مساء الخير..*
*أخي الكريم بحر الشوق اشكرك من كل قلبي على الموضوع الحلو واللي راح تسمح لي اني أتجرأ وانزل مشكلتي فيه لأني حسيت بمدى الحب والصدق في تعاملكم مع المشكلات المطروحة..* 
*بصراحة اني عاطفية الى الدرجة اللي صارت جدا مزعجة بالنسبة لي ..ويمكن لغيري..*
*يعني بصراحة مااقدر اتحكم في دموعي ..لما اسمع كلمة تجرح او اعيش موقف حزين او اكون تعبانه او حتى لما اتذكر لحظات سعيدة او ذكريات جميلة دموعي تنزل على طول..*
*احيانا حتى لما اتناقش مع صاحبتي في موضوع معين اتكلم ودموعي على خدي..*
*صار الوضع مرة مزعج بالنسبة الي..صحيح حلو انه الواحد يكون مرهف الأحساس بس مااتوقع الى هالدرجة..*
*أتمنى بجد اني القى الحل اللي يخليني اتحكم في نفسي اكثر من كذه..* 
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية مقدما..*
*معذرة على الأزعاج..*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلااااااااااااااااااااام 
مشكوووووووور بحر الشوق على الاهتمام واقول انا قصدي انا ابغى اتعرف على وحدة من الناصرة(بنت) وانا هدي مو مشكلة بس طموح بسبب اعجابي بي بنات الناصرة وشكررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلااااااااااام 
عزيزتي ايلاف المشكلة الا تعتبريها مشكلة وهبه في الحقيقة مو مشكلة لكن الصورة الا حطيتيها في بالك هيه الا تجعلك كدا لكن حطي في بالك انك تقدري تتحملي وتقاومي اقدرتي بالفعل 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مساء النور اخيه ايلاف اشكرك على ثقتك بنا وكم اسعدنا  :amuse:  تفاعلك
وان شاء الله تلقي الردود من الاخوه والاخوات..


اختي الكريمه اسمحي لي ...اخيه هذا تحليل كتحليل توقعات الابراج 

.. لعل الثلوج قد تتساقط من تحت جفوننا بصورة كحمم بركانيه.
.. خلت الدموع احزان وبعد ان جفت كأنها مطر هطل في الصحراء.
.. ايعجبك الربيع؟؟ تذكري دائما وابدا بعد دوابان الجليد ياتي الربيع.
وربمنا كنت مزاجية الطبع وانانيه مع نفسك بعض الشيء 
.. من وراء الدموع سحب حمراء غيم بدون مطر اصرار على ان تفعلي
ما لا تريدين تتحكم بك الحروف كما تفعل في الجمل ، لن تتطلبي من
احد ان تسامحيه لان التسامح بطبع الزهور تتفتح كل صباح تستقبل
الندى واشعت الشمس وتطلق بعدها رائحة المحبة ..
عيناك صافيتين ولاتشكين من سوء تتظاهرين بالبرود والرياح في صدرك
كالاعاصير ..
لم الندم فلم تقدمي سوى القليل ؟ فلست بافضل ممن مضوا فانتي بذلك
الافضل عندما قيل فلانه صادقه بكل التعابير ، دمعه + صدق = ايلاف بدون
اضافت ضمير ( يعني ان تقول ايلافه )
بشتى الطرق تحاولين اضافة كل ماهو جميل انتبهي القناعة في الروح
ولن يتخطى معناها القول الجميل القناعة كنز لايفنى والحب اقوى دليل
كيف برهنتي وحكمتي على الفرح والسعادة بالموت ؟؟
اذاً فسير بكلماتك القليلة .. بالامل.. بالابتسامة.. بالمحبه.. في بحر اليأس
بسفينة الحياة ربانها الخير طريقاها منها هدفها فيها شعارها لها كلمات كتبتها
انت وتدون في كل يوم باسمك .. 
اردت مـــن نفــســي فـبـخـلـت بمــا هــو جـــــــود***فكـيف تجـود نـفسي بــمـا هـــو مــفــقـــــــــود
فــــاذا بـــي الــــوم عـلــى كــــل حـبـيـــب وودود*** ودموعي ملها السهر وغرق في بحرها الحسـود
رحماك ربي ارهقتني نفسي من فراغها الممــدود*** ارحـمـنـي اتوب لـك مـن الـذنـب ولااعـــــــــــــود
ولم يطول بي الحال حتى شق لي كل درب مسدود*** وعرفت ان الامـل والابـتسـامة سـر الوجــــــــــود 
اختي لقد قطفت من كل بستان زهرة ومن كل بحر قطره وننتظر ردود اخرى ان شاء الله  :embarrest:  ...





تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

هلا اخيه زهرة القطيف
انا اسف  :sad2:  بامكانك التعارف بواسطة
المشرف العام ارسلي له رساله خاصه او اكتبي
له على ايميل المنتدى ..
لكي مني كل الشكر على تفاعلك
السخي في صفحتي والله يوفقك :amuse:   ..









تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## إيلاف

*بحر الشوق..*
*جلت بي في بحر من الكلمات الجميلة..*
*اشكرك على استماعك لسطوري..وعلى ردك الجميل..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية..*

*زهرة القطيف..*
*اشكركِ على مروركِ الكريم وتعليقكِ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافية..*

*تحياتي..*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

العفو اخيه ايلاف..
 واذا بغيتي المزيد انا حاضر
وكلي اذان صاغيه  :amuse:  ..




تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


هذه مشكلة من احد الاعضاء كان قد وضعها في وقت سابق في احدى ردوده على المواضيع
وهي الان بين ايديكم اما بالنسبة لي سوف ارد في الاخير لنرى ردود الاعضاء.. 


 :embarrest:  السلام عليكم..
اريد ان اطرح مشكله لدى طفله ولا زالت لديها هذه المشكله 
واثرها لا زال باقي فيها مشكلتها انها لما كانت صغير في الصف الأول الأبتدائي 
ان كان عندهم مدرسه كانت دائماً بتضرب البنات ومره من المراة ضربتها 
وشدت ضفائر شعرها ولكنا لم تقول إلى والديها ولكنها وإلى الأن تخاف من هذه المعلمه 
ولكنها اصبحت تكره الضفائر حتى عندما ترى فتاة صغيره تشعر بالخوف على تلك الفتاة 
فاتتذكر الذي فعلته لها المدرسه فتشعر بخوف شديد وقلق 
اريد ان اعرف هل ياترى تنفع لها طريقه من تلك الطرق؟
عاشقة الاحلام.. 





تحياتي  :cool:  ..
بحر الشوق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

عزيزي بحر الشوق .. 

اهنئك بختيارك الموفق ،، لعنوان الموضوع من جديد ..

أطلب رأي الجمهوررررر !! 

جداً رائع ... بارك الله فيك ..

والله يعطيك العافيه .. على رد على مشاكل الجميع ..

وسوف ارسله للجميع الاعضاء في وقتاً لاحق ..

كل المودة

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 

*تسلم شبكة على المتابعة المستمرة*
* منكم ..*
*وهذا يعود بالفضل لكم منشئي* 
*هذا الصرح ..*
*اكيد لن تبخل علينا بالنشر و*
*باقتراحاتك في حل اي مشكلة*
* تحياتي لك وكل التقديرعلى*
* مجهودكم والعطاء المستمر ..* 



 
*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## غريق الهوى

اشكرك على الفكره الرائعه 
لما فيها من وجود طرق لحل 
بها المشاكل واجتياز المحن 

ولك تحياتي وللجميع

----------


## adel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير على الفكره وعلى جهودكم الخيرة ونسأل الله ان يجعل الجميع مستفاد ومفيد فى الخير والفكرة جميلة 
ومفيدة ولكنى عندى اضافة بسيطة اذا سمحتم لى ومع احترامى للجميع اننا اذا حكمنا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله الكريم 
صلى الله عليه وسلم فى مشاكلنا وجميع امور حياتنا وايضا فى ارآنا للاخرين على قدر المستطاع فاننا سوف نهتدى الى الصواب باذن الله ومن يتقى الله يجعل له مخرجا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الف* *شكر لك اخي غريق الهوى*
*لتواجدك الذي ملأنا يالسعادة*
*نحن في الخدمة اخي فهذا كله*
*من اجلك تحياتي ..*



*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*الاخ الفاضل عادل اخجلتني* 
*بصريح قلمك وبتفضلك بالاضافة*
*الجميلة التي لاغنى لنا عنها* 
*الكتاب وسنة نبيه المصطفى*
*صلى الله عليه وعلى ال وسلم*
*اشكرك ولن تكفي بالشكر معناه*
*تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## civic7om

فكره حلوة اخي بس اعذروني انا ما احب اطرح مشاكلي الا على نفسي 
 المهم اشكر اهتمامك و اقتراحك وانشالله الى الامام

----------


## بحر الشوق

*رأي شرفني ووجودك* 
*في هذه الصفحة نورنا*
*تسلم خيو..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء ع

بصراحة موضوع ولا أروع ..فكرة جميلة ..ألحين أي شخص يقدر يستفيد ويفيد من أراء أخوتة و قد يفتحون لة باب يساعدة في حياتة قد لا يكون عرفة قبلا ..مشكورين على الموضوع و موفقين ..

----------


## بحر الشوق

*لا حرمنا من مشاركتك اختي*
*الفاضلة عاشقة الزهراء ع..*
*ولن تبخلي علينا بالطله مرة*
*اخرى..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## قمر الليالي

انا مشكلتي نفسيه وحياتي مو قادره تستمر بوضعها الطبيعي امر بظروف نفسيه اثرت على حياتي هو اني لم اعد قادره على الصلاه لوحدي يعني لازم احد من البيت يراقبني وهذي مشكله مضايقه الكل البيت ابي حل افيدوني
اختكم بحر الاحزان

----------


## غريب الارض

وأنا ايضا من المتحمسين الى هذه الفكرة   وانسالله الكل راح يستفيد                                                                          واٍال الله التوفق                                                                   خوكم غريب الارض. :cool:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*في بادئ الأمر أشكرك أختي الكريمة على حسن الظن بنا* 

*وعلى تواجدك بيننا ..*

*هناك عدة أسباب لمشكلتك وهي نعم نفسية ..*
*السبب الأول ربما كان من الاستخفاف بالصلاة وعدم تأديتها*
*في وقتها .. وكثرة تضييعها،وتضييع كثير من الواجبات ..*
*وتأنيب الضمير...*

*السبب الثاني ربما كان بسبب العراك الدائر بينك وبين نفسك* 
*والوحدة السائدة على جوك ..*

*نصائح :* 
*حاولي أن تحاربي شيطانك الموجود بداخلك كأن تتخيلي أن*
*تضعيه في صندوق وتقفلي عليه ..*

*صلاة الليل والأدعية وبالخصوص الدعاء الذي فيه اسم الله*
*الأعظم الذي روي عن نبينا صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..*

*لن يستسلم الشيطان عن تأدية عمله خاصة وان كنت ضعيفة*
*وتصغي لنفسك فأن محيطك يصبح كالنار عندما تخالفيها..*

*فلا تخافي واذكري الله والشيطان لن يضر الصالحين* 

*قال تعالى:*
*(فوعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعينإلا عبادك منهمالمخلصين(*

*أخيه انا اسف اذا كان ماحلت مشكلتك او ابتعدت ولكن هناك عشرات الاخوة* 
*الافاضل الذين باستطاعتهم الوقوف اليك جنبا الى جنب بكل حرف*
*وكل كلمة والله معك..* 




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## زهرة الحسين

شكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ر اخوي مشرف المنتدى

----------


## بحر الشوق

*شرفنا حضورك اخي غريب الارض ( من المريخ)* 
*ولو سمحت لك الفرصة مرة ثانية ارجو ان تطل*
*علينا بطلتك البهية ...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*عفواً اخيه زهرة الحسين..*
*وودنا ان تشاركي ولو بالقليل*
*شاكرا لك اهتمامك ومروك..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## قمر الليالي

شكرا اخ غريب الارض ولكن ضايقني ردك بانك قلت انني استخف بصلاتي وهذا عكس كل همي في هذي الدنيا اهمش ارضي ربي العالمين انا مشكلتي نفسيه مو معناتها انني مستخفه بالصلاه بالعكس قبل مااسمع الاذان اقوم اتوضا محافظه جدا ولكن لم توصلني الى حل مشكوووووووووور على ردك واتمنى اح يساعدني

----------


## بحر الشوق

*انا اسف اخيه ان كان فهمتيني غلط* 
*بس ابشري بالخير بتحصلي الرد ان شاء*
*الله من البقية ودمتي سالمه واسف مرة اخرى..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي (بحر الأحزان )* 

*اولا لا نعرف اصل المشكلة ويوجد مثل مشكلتك الكثير الكثير* 


*ارجوا ان تحددي نوع المشكلة بالتحديد* 

*(هل فقط وقت الصلاة ام في جميع الاوقات )* 


*وبالمناسبة هذا الفكرة ممتازة واذا لم نصل للحل على الاقل نكون قد بدئنا بالحل* 


*مشكورين على الفكرة الممتازة*

----------


## زهرة الحسين

الى اخي المشرف ( بحر الشوق)

انا اشكرك لانك تريد مساعدة شخص حزين وتبعد عنه الحزن وتحل مشاكله

واتمنى لك كل الخير والتوفيق ......






 مع تحيات زهرة الحسين

----------


## بحر الشوق

*هذا شرف لي ان*
*اشارك كل حزين حزنه*
*واتقاسم معه همومه..*
*واحاول ان انتشل الهم عنه*
*وان شاء الله ما تكون عنك* 
*مشاكل وبالتوفيق..*
*تسلمين اختي الكريمه*
*زهرة الحسين على طيب*
*تجاوبك..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## قمر الليالي

شكرا لكم على تجاوبكم معي واتمنى لكم كل الخير واخ غريب الارض حصل خير لاني ضايقني وضع كلامك بس شكرا لك على تجاوبك معي وبالسبه لمشكلتي في جميع الاوقات يروادني الشك مو بس اوقات الصلاه مثلا وقت الوضوء وقت السبوحه شاكره لكم تعاونكم 
اختكم بحر الاحزان

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الاخت الفاضلة قمر الليالي*
*انا اسمي بحر الشوق*
*من رد على على موضوعك*
*ولست غريب الارض..*
*وان شاء الله تجدي الحل*
*وقد قمت بارسال رسالة* 
*الى شيخنا الفاضل ويرد*
*عليك قريبا ان شاء الله..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## قمر الليالي

شكرا لك بحر الشوق  ورحم الله والديك حاول انك ترد علي قريبا

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ابشري بالخير*
* فكلنا معك يد*
*واحده والله معك..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*لا شكر على واجب*
*اخيه فكلنا يد واحده*
*هنا واخوه قبل كل*
*شي*
*وان شاء الله تجدي الرد* 
*قريباً ...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## قمر الليالي

تسلم بحر الشوق مستحيل انسى وقفتك معاي 
لان من جد اسعدني انك تحاول توقف معاي
للك من  عند الله ثواب لايحصى لا ن من جد موضوعي مضايقني ومضايق اهلي ومااثر على دراستي 
مارح انساه للك هالمهمه
بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــر الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوق

----------


## ابن صفوى الحنون

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_قبل كل شي احب اشكر الاخ( بحر الشوق )على هذه الفكره الجمليه الذي احب ان يقدمها للجميع الذي عنده مشاكل_
_من اي نوع كانت هذه المشاكل سواء كانت (عاطفيه_معنويه_ماديه)اواي كانت المشاكل وكما احب ان اشكر باقي_ 
_الاعضاء الذين شاركو في هذا الموضوع_

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قمر الليالي..
ما فهمته من خلال قرائتي لمشكلتك انك كثيرة الشك
اثناء تأدية الصلاة .. لذلك تحتاجين لوجود من يراقبك
حتى يؤكد لك انك قمتي بالعدد الصحيح من الركوع والسجود ..أليس كذلك.........؟
تحليلي لمايحدث لك ِ هو انك تعيشين تشتت فكري
ممايؤثر عليك ليس فقط في الصلاة وانما في امور كثيره تحتاج للتركيز والتيقظ ..
أول شيء تفعليه هو أن تعقدين صلح مع ذاتك
اقتربي من نفسك أكثر وكوني واضحه معها .. احبيها
اعرفي سبب هذا التشتت .. لابد ان هناك أمر يزعجك
ويملىء عقلك بالفوضى ..
اكتبي لك برنامج يومي تطبقينه  لمدة اسبوع ..
منذ استيقاظك وحتى لحظات ماقبل النوم ..
اتصلي بأقرب صديقاتك اخرجي لزيارة الاهل 
ولاترهقي نفسك بكثرة الزيارات .. زيارتان أو ثلاث خلال الاسبوع والتكن لأحب الناس وأقربهم .. 
من تشعرين بالراحه معهم...............
ضعي القرآن في سجادة الصلاة وتعودي أن تقرأي
بعد كل فريضه ولو عشر آيات ستشعرين بأمطئنان عجيب
وصفاء يملىء روحك ويسري في اجزاء جسدك وكأنه نور
يضيء جنبات روحك .. بعد الاسبوع تعالي هنا واكتبي لي
سأنتظرك بفارغ الصبر .. 
تحياتي لك ً ولكل من شارك هنا
شمعه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الله اسلمك اختي*
*قمر الليالي*
*وحبايبنا الاعضاء*
*والمشرفين ما يقصروا..*


*الاخ ابن صفوان* 
*الحنون تسلم على التعليق*
*الجميل واشكرك على دخولك*
*صفحاتنا...*


*ابدعت اخيه شمعة*
*وجزيتي خيراً..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## محب فاطمة

اخواني اشكر لكم كل التعليق والتحليل على هذه المشاكل 
وفي الشرع لايوجد اي فتوى تحرم هذا الزواج والخيار متروك للطرفين اي الزوج والزوجة ومن هنا نضع الزوجين في ناحية الانعزال الفكري والتبحر في خلفيات زواجهما اي نأتي لهم بقصص من هذا النوع من الزواج ولا نصعب عليهم الزواج لماذا لان 99.99% من الناس هاجموهم ووقفو ضدهم وهذا غلط من المفترض ان نجعلهم هم من يقررو وبالتأكيد سوف يقررو للصواب كيف مثل ماذكرت بالقصص الوعظية الا وهي انت ايه الشاب كيف ترى حالتك وانت بين الفيء والآخر ترقد في المستشفى وتحتاج لأبرة مهدأه تريحك وتهدأ اعصابك هل لديك الاستطاعة ان تعيش هذه الحالة في احد اطفالك هل لديك القوة ان تنجب طفل تتحسر عليه مستقبلين تنظر اليه بعين الشفقه والرحمة ام انك تسعى لأنقاذ نفسك وانقاذا محبوبتك من هذا المرض ان كنت تحبها وهي تحبك فسوفى تظفرا بالنتيجه الايجابيه وهي انقاذ حبكما من الذوبان وانا متأكد انكما سوفى تصلان للحل الايجابي وكلي امل انكم ايجابيان في تفكيركما بهذه الطريقة سوف يتخذان الطريق الصحيح دائما في هذه الامور نخاطب العقل الباطن قبل العقل الظاهر لابد من دغدغة عواطفهم بالايجابيه وليس بالتهجم لابد وان نحفزهم اكثر من ان نقف ضدهم ومع الجلوس بالنفس سوف يدخل في تفاصيل المشكله ويبدأ بحلها بنفسه قبل تدخل احد

----------


## قمر الليالي

شكرالك اخيه شمعة على افكارك سوف اطبق كلامك بعد اسبوع انشاء الله سوف اعطيك الرد ترقبيني وجزاك الباري خيرا 
بس من جد ماني قادره احس بطعم الحياه تعبانه من الى فيني 
بس ممكن اسال سؤال 
ليش الصراع داخل نفسي ليش مااحس نفسي حالي حال الناس الباقي
والله تعبت 
والحين زياده على الى انا فيها امر الغسل عندي متشككه فيها 
تحياتي قمر الليالي

----------


## المتأمل

أختي الفاضلة " قمر الليالي "في البداية نرحب بك بين أخوانك وأخواتك وكلنا في خدمتكمواسمحي لي بالمساعدة بقدر المستطاع :أولا وتأملت قليلا في توقيعكم في ختام الكلام " بحر الأحزان "يقول علماء النفس أن كل شخص يعبر عما في داخله من سعادة أو حزن أو علم أو غير ذلك من خلال كتاباته وكذلك من خلال لسانه ووجهه على كل حال أتمنى أن لا تكوني من الحزينات فعلا.أختي دعينا نبدأ بحل المشكلة من الأصل بمعنى ليس منا من أحد ولد وهو حزين لا بد من وجود مشكلة سببت له الحزن في حياته فمن خلال كلامك فهمت أنك لم تكوني على هذه الحال سابقا .وهل هذه الحالة مستمرة معك بمعنى في كل شيء أم فقط هي في العبادات فقط وهل سبب هذا المنهج هو التعب النفسي بسبب ما أم هو بسبب الشك .وحتى لا أطيل في الجواب على كل الأقسام تركت لك تحديد السؤال هذا ما استنفدته من خلال دراستي لعلم النفس ؟  :huh:  وإن شاء الله سنكون سعداء في مساعدتكم .

----------


## قمر الليالي

تسلم وماقصرت المتامل جزاك الباري خيرا
نعم لم اكن كذللك بل بدات معي حالتي منذ شهر شعبان العام الماضي والى الان وانا اعاني والله اني اعاني كثير 
ومشكلتي مستمره في الشك في حياتي كله مو بس في العبادات وقسم بالله اني اتمنى الموت لاني والله من جد تعبت من الحاله الى انا فيها مااحس نفسي عايشه اصلا ولمن احد يطلع من البيت اظل جالسه لوقت الصلاه وطبعا لازم مراقبه

شكرا اخي المتأمل 
اختك   بحر الاحزان

----------


## بحر الشوق

*محب فاطمه..*
*تحية من القلب اهديها لك مع*
*باقة من الزهور مكافئة* 
*لمشاركتك في صفحاتنا ..* 
*بامكانك الرد على الموضوع الاخير*
*ولنستفيد من خبرتك سيدي..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*أهلاً حبيب قلبي بحر الشوق ..*

*وشلونك يالغالي ..*

*والله وحشتنا ..*

*قبل كل شي حبيبي تفضل هذه الابيات ..*

*الله لا يحرمني منك ومن سواليفك وطرياك* 
*والله يخليك لي واصير كل العمر وياك* 
*ياخوك طولت الغيبه وصعبه العيشه بلياك* 
*تعال اقرا وشقد وشلون وشكبره بقلبي غلاك* 

*أمير العاشقين ..*

*عزيزي بحر الشوق  موضوع رائع ومتميز أشكر أناملك وافكارك على طرحه ..*

*جهد رائع وجبار وافكار جميله ورائعه ..*

*مشكور والله حبيبي ويعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه ..*

*ولاتحرمنا يالغالي من مثل هالمواضيع وهالافكار ..*

*والحين بصراحه الواحد يقدر يشوف حل لجميع مشاكله ..*

*مشكور وماقصرت حبيبي ..*

*عساااك دوووم على القوة يارب ..*

*تــواصل دائــم انشاء الله ..*

*أخــــاك المخلص ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

سيدي امير العاشقين
كلامك اخجلني فعلا وماعدت
اقدر اقول شي ..
تسلم والله على الرد الرائع 
والشعر الجميل الذي صاغته
اناملك ..
واتمنى منكم المشاركة معنا
ليحلى وينور المنتدى..




تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## My tears

*كـم إن الحيـاة مملـوءه بالصعـاب والمشاكـل التـي تنتهـي بـي إلـى طريـق مســدود ! ..
يأتينـي شعـور بالإحبـاط والعـوده للكسـل بعـد أن وعـدة نفسـي بمقاطعتـه .. فأكرة نفسـي أحـانـاً  ..* 

*آآه ثـم آآآه ولـو أستخدمـت كـل الكلمــات السيئـه المعبــره عـن الكسـل والإحبـاط لايمكـن أن توصــف شعــوري والمرحـلة التي وصلت إليـه  ..* 

*كـم أعترانـي الخجـل وأنـا أخـط هـذه الكلمـات هنـا فـي هـذه الصفحـة  .. 
ولا أعلـم هـل للجمهـور رأي فيهـا ..* 
*أم أنهـا خرابيـش أو همهمـات مهمشـة  ..* 


*تحياتي ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*كم يشرفنا اخيه دموعي بان*
*نكون اول من يرد على مشاركتك*
*مرحبا بك..*
*اخيه اسمحي لي بان افسر لك طريق* 
*علا وعسى يوصلك الى خير ما انت عليه*
*هناك نوع من الحديث يسمى بالحديث الايجابي (بينك وبين نفسك)*
*حيث المبادرة وعدم التردد والفوز بفرصة النجاح والتفوق غالبية الناجحين ممن يغلب عليكم هذا الصوت هو لن اخسر (طبعاً النجاح في اي شي حتى ولو كان الوصول الى مكان بعيد مثلاً) مجرد المحاولة يعتبرها مكسبا ونجاحاً..*
*وقد عبر القران الكريم عن الصور من حديث الانسان مع ذاته وقسم (نفس) الانسان الى ثلاثة اقسام فهناك النفس المطمئنة "يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة" وهناك النفس الامارة "إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء" وهناك النفس اللوامة"لا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة" وكل منها يقوم بدوره على الانسان ان خير فخير وان شر فشر..*

*كيفية تفعيل التفكير الذاتي مع الذات للوصول الى حياة افضل*
*أولا بناء رسالة حياة*
*وهي تعبير عن مقصد الانسان وغايته في الحياة* 
*من المهم لكل فرد ان يبني لنفسه رسالة حياة عامه او خاصة..*
*اختر القيم التي تعبر عن رسالتك في الحياة( النجاح ، الاحترام ، الأمان ، الحرية....الخ) ..*
*صغ قيمك بطريقة سهلة مبسطة متكررة في حياتك اليومية*
*ضمنها عبارة "أكون..أفعل"*

*ثانياً : سامح الاخرين وكن صبورا معهم*
*ثالثاً : أعلى من مقاييسك..*
*رابعاً : مرن نفسك على الحديث الايجابي*
*خامساً: كافئ نفسم واثني عليها*
*سادساً: لاتكن متسرعا في الاحكام*
*سابعاً: بدل استراتيجيتك : ابحث عن تجارب الاخرين واستفد منها اجعلهم قدوتك استمع لهم ..*
*يمكنك تفعيل هذا وتصبح من الناجحين اي الواصلين الى مطالبهم وقذف التفكير السلبي وراء ظهرك..*

*يمكن لم اصل الى مضمون* 
*الشكوى ولكن هذا كلام عام*
*لربما احتجتي له ايضاً..*
*اخيه اسف   على الاطالة واود*
*ان توضحي مشكلتك اكثر..*



*اخوك* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## My tears

*أشكرك أخي الكريم بحر الشوق على هالرد التشجيعي الرائع ..*
*ونعـم أنـا بحـاجـة إلى مثـل هذه التوجيهـات  ..*

*" واود ان توضحي مشكلتك اكثر.. "* 
 :embarrest:  *في الحقيقة أنا لا أعتبرها مشكلة ..* 
*ما هي إلا همهمات مهمشة ..* 
*وأشكر لك أهتمـامـك بهـا  ..* 
*إلا وأني فـقـط تأتينـي أوقـات بالضيـق فـ أحاول إن أفرغ ضيقتي بسطور مهمشة ..* 
*وهذه أول مرة أتجرء وأضعهـا أمام جمهور  ..* 

*أكرر شكري لك أخي الكريم بحر  ..*
*وأعتـذر على اضـاعـة وقتـك معـي  ..*


*تحياتي ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*السلام اخيه اسعدني جداً*
*هذه الاطروحه الهادفه*
*لتفريغ الكبت النفسي*
*الذي بك واود ان اضيف*
*شي وانما في المستقبل..*
*عن حالتك النفسيه والطريقه*
*المثلى لتفريع الروتين او*
*الوحدة او الرغبه في التوحد..*

*وأعتـذر على اضـاعـة وقتـك معـي  ..*



*لقد وهبت وقتي للمنتدى*
*ولكم فلا تبخلي بطرح اي*
*شيء حتى لو كان للنقاش..*

*ولكم تحياتي..*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلااااااام
اخواني :
ودي بس اعرض عليكم مشكلتي يمكن انتوا تعتبروها صغيرة لكن انا اعتربها كبيرة جدا
وهي
اني الاحظ عدم اهتمام  بعض الا خرين  مني مع كل مااعمل لهم واحاول اسعادهم واعاملهم بطيبة وامزح معاهم ومع كل هدا بدون جدوى  ؟لمادا؟ ارجوا الرد العاجل

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم اللهم الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 


*اشكرك اخيه جزيل الشكر على ثقتك بنا ولعلي اول الواصلين الى هنا..*  
*يقال في المثل اثنان يذهبان ضياعا* 
*(( المعروف في غير اهله .. المعروف في عقل يتباهى بجهله !! ))*  

*فهناك نوعين من المعروف الضائع ..* 
*فمعروف تقدمه على حسن نيه لأناس لايستحقونه مثال بسيط على ذلك قصة صغيرة حدثت في زمن بعيد كان هناك شيخ ورجل دين معروف في زمنه وكانت الناس تعتبره كقاضي لهم وفي يوم من الايام خاف على نفسه بعد ان يموت ان يأتي سارق الاكفان فيسرق كفنه ففكر في ان يأتي به ويعطيه قيمة الكفن بدل ان يأتي له يوم مماته ويسرق كفنه ويتركه عاري وايتدعاه قال له سارق الاكفان لم دعوتني ياشيخ قال له الشيخ لكي اعطيك نقوداً اعتبرها مساعدة مني على شرط ان لاتسرق كفني ولعل هذا المبلغ من المال هو نفسه قيمة الكفن فصاح السارق لا ان لا اعمل هذا العمل واني تبت الى الله ولن اعود ولكن اقبل منك هذا المال كعون منك لي واعدك اني لن اسرق كفنك ومرة الايام ومرض الشيخ مرض شديد فاغمي عليه فحسب الناس انه مات اخذوه وغسلوه وكفنوه وقبروه وبعد وقت افاق الشيخ من اغمائته وفزع ووجد نفسه في القبر فتذكر سارق الاكفان وندم انه قدم له قيمة الكفن لن لا يسرقه فظل في حيره واخذ يدعو الله بان يخرجه مما هو فيه واذا به يسمع صوت احد ينبش القبر ويحاول سحب الكفن من الاسفل لم يفلت فزاد في فتح القبر الى ان تمكن الشيخ من النهوض واصاب السارق بالفزع الشديد مما سبب موته في الحال..* 
*لعل القصة كانت طويله بعض الشيء ولكن كان ذلك خوفاً فصنع من اجله معروفاً وهذا السارق ليس اهلاً للمعروف .. فهل لكي هدف من وراء عمل المعروف ومحاولت اسعادهم وكسب رضاهم؟؟* 

*النوع الثاني من المعروف الضائع ..* 
*شخص لايعرف شي في هذه الدنيا او بالاحرى يتعلم ولكن العلم الذي يتلقاه ليس مقتنع به فيأخذ شيء ويعدله على مايراه هو فمثلاً انت عملت خدمة لشخص واجهدت فيها وبالنهاية لايقول لك ولا حتى شكراً ولما يسأله احد لماذا حتى لم تشكره فمن المتوقع ان يجاوب بقول اشكره على شيء هو لم يرفض ان يعمله لي فخدمني لأجل شيء في نفسه.. فيبدأ بعد ذلك في جلب السلبيات او يقول ان عملت له كذا وكذا ولذلك لايستحق الشكر..* 

*قال الأمام علي ابن أبي طالب عليه السلام..
أصنع المعروف في أهلة لإ ان لم يكونوا من أهلة كن أنت من أهلة .

بمعني أن لايحزن الأنسان أبدا في فعل المعروف حتي ولو فعل هذا المعروف في أناس لايستحقون ، ويكفي أن يكون هو من أهل المعروف وكفي*
 
*التجارب الخاصة مع الاشخاص وما هي الاشياء التي تؤثر عليهم ..*
*لنقل انك تحاولي اسعادهم وارضائهم لكسب حبهم فعليك في البدية دراسة عقولهم ومستوى تفكيرهم وما مدى تأثير اسلوبك معهم انا لا اريد تشتيت افكارك اترك لك نقطة واحدة فقط وهي الهدف هو الذي يحدد امكانية التعامل معهم فمن الممكن انك تكوني من المقربين لديهم فلهذا لا يميز العطاء على واجب كمثلاً ان تقول لشخص شكراً ويقول لك لا شكر على واجب هذا ما لدي اخيه واتمنى انك تردي على تسائلاتي لكي اتوصل الى شيء في نفسي وتنحل مشكلتك ان شاء الله..* 
*واسف على الاطاله..* 


** 
*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووور خوي ع الافادة وتواصلك مع الاعضاء وصدق الامام (ع) ولا انسى هدة النصيحة وتفاعلك معي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 


*زهرة القطيف* 
*نحن في الخدمة ان شاء الله*
*وهذا واجبنا واتمنى اني اوصلت*
*الفكرة لكي بطريقة مقبولة..* 


*تحياتي* 
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تسلم خوي وماقصرت

----------


## بحر الشوق

*العفو اختي زهرة القطيف*
*والله لايحرمنا من تواجدكم*
*في صفحاتنا..*








*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام 
اخواني الاعزاء ممكن اسال سوال :
هل يسمح هدا الموضوع بمناقشة مشكلة من حيث :
اسبابها 
علاجها 
وان كان يسمح فالمشكلة هيه مشكلة الالقاب السئية 
وشكراااااااااااا

----------


## القيادي

تسلم اخي بحر الشوق على مبادرتك لمساعدة الاعضاء.

عندي مشكلة واود ان ارى رد سريع منكم وهي اني دائماً احب الوحدة ولا احب ان اذهب الى اي مكان وخاصة الاماكن العامة التي بها تجمعات مع اني كنت في الماضي اكره الوحده اود ان اطلع ولكن اغير رايي بسرعة ولا اعرف ما الحل  على فكوة انا ولد

الرجاء احد يساعدني..



حياتي هنا

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*مرحبا اخيه * 

*زهرة القطيف*

*نعم لقد خصصت هذه*
*الصفحة لمعالجة وحل*
*ومناقشة اي مشكلة*
*فتفضلي ان كان لديك*
*حديث لنناقشة فانا*
*في اتم الاستعداد..*


*بالنسبة للاخت*
*حياتي هنا لي*
*رجعة ان شاء الله..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور خوي *+*+بحر الشوق+*+*
اريد مناقشة موضوع الالقاب السيئة فمثلا تلقيب طفل باسم سيئ 
فكيف يمكن علاج ذلك بحيث ينسى هدا اللقب
مع خالص تحياتي لكم

----------


## عبير الزهراء

الفكره ممتازه
وتسلم أخي على الأفكار المميزه
إن شاءالله الكل يستفيد
وفقكم الله

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الا خت الكريمة  زهرة القطيف  عندي مقتطفات لها الموضوع*
*بس امهلين بعض الوقت واكون لك من الشاكرين..*


*الله اسلمك اخيه..*

*عبير الزهراء*

*والف شكر لك* 
*على رايك فينا..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*




*عاش الآف الاطفال حياة تعيسة وفي حالة نفسية مريرة ترافقهم اينما كانوا يضحكون بلا مبالاة كل هذا بسبب كلمة تلتسق بهم كما كنا في الصغر نرى الكبار يسخرون من الاطفال كان يقول لطفل انت كذا كما نقول نحن بدعت فلان كذا لعل هذا الامر كان في بداية الامر تسليه من الكبار او بين الاطفال انفسهم..*




*علاج هذه الظاهرة التي في المجتمع وبالاخص نحن العرب تكمن في الحضارة فلا توجد مجتمعات متحضر بهذه الطريقة ربما يقال ان هذا امر عادي ولكنه فعلاً امر خطير جداً على حياة ومستقبل الاطفال فمن بين النتائج السلبية التي تنتجه هذه المشكلة الحقد والحسد ناهيك عن المرض النفسي عن البعض..*


*اود ان اشكرك اخيه  زهرة القطيف على هذه البادرة وعذراً على التقصير فلم اعطي الموضوع حقه ربما لي عودة في ما بعد..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*مشكور خوي بحر الشوق* 
*اخوي:*
*اليوم وفي مجتمعنا العربي تغيرت الاسماء فبين اليوم والاخر نسمع لقب غير وحتى الكبار*
*اما عن النتايج فيه غير معدودة  من الحسد والقهر وحتى ممكن توصل الطفل الانتحار او الهرب وغيرهم من جرائم التخلص من نفسه*
*كما ان الطفل يصير عنده عدم الثقة بنفسه* 
*لكن اين العـــــــــــــــــــــلاج ؟*
*ياللاسف*
اتمنى لو نبحث عن الاسباب؟ ننتخلص من هذة العادة التي جدا سيئة

----------


## بحر الشوق

> تسلم اخي بحر الشوق على مبادرتك لمساعدة الاعضاء.
> 
> عندي مشكلة واود ان ارى رد سريع منكم وهي اني دائماً احب الوحدة ولا احب ان اذهب الى اي مكان وخاصة الاماكن العامة التي بها تجمعات مع اني كنت في الماضي اكره الوحده اود ان اطلع ولكن اغير رايي بسرعة ولا اعرف ما الحل على فكوة انا ولد
> 
> الرجاء احد يساعدني..
> 
> 
> 
> حياتي هنا



 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*بالنسبة لحالتك اخي الكريم هناك عدة اسباب سوف اتطرق لها في الحديث بعد ان اوجز لك مقدمة عن التوحد هو المرض النفسي الاول والغير معروف علاجه..* 
*تعريف الجمعية الأمريكية للتوحد :*
هو إعاقة تطوريه تظهر دائماً في الثلاث سنوات الأولى من العمر وذلك نتيجة من الاضطرابات العصبية التي تؤثر على وظائف المخ وتسبب ضعف في التواصل اللفظي والغير لفظي وضعف في التواصل الاجتماعي وأنشطة اللعب التخيلي .

**  *أسباب التوحد :*
السبب الرئيسي لاضطراب التوحد غير معروف بشكل محدد إلى الآن , وهناك بعض النظريات في هذا المجال :
*·*الوراثة . 
*·*الجهاز المناعي . 
*·*العوامل الجينية . 
*·*المعادن الثقيلة ( الرصاص و الزئبق ) . 
*·*عملية الكبرته . 
** * أعراض التوحد :* 
الأعراض الرئيسية للتوحد في مجملها هي : 
*·*ضعف في العلاقات الاجتماعية . 
*·*ضعف في التواصل . 
*·*ضعف في اللعب التخيلي . 

**  *علاج التوحد :* 
لم تتوصل الأبحاث حتى الآن إلى علاج محدد للتوحد , ولكن هناك بعض طرق العلاج منها : 
*·*برامج التدخل المبكر . 
*·*العلاج بالتكامل الحسي .
*·*العلاج بالتضامن السمعي . 
*·*التواصل . 
*·*العلاج بالتدريب السلوكي ( يعتبر من أنجح الطرق إلى الآن ) . 
*·*العلاج الدوائي مثل " الريتالين ... وغيره " الذي يساعد في تحسين أعراض معينة من (نشاط زائد ونقص انتباه – أعراض وسواسيه – تهيج – صراخ ) . 
*·*العلاج بالحميات الغذائية مثل " الحمية الخالية من الجلوتين و الكازين " وغيرها . 

 منقول عن الاخصائي..



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## القيادي

اشكرك اخي بحر الشوق على مبادرتك التي اثلجت صدري وعلى جهدك الدائم لاسعاد الغير
وجزاك الله الف خير


حياتي هنا

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*



*نحن نرسل إشارات عاطفية للمحيطين بنا، إشارات تؤثر فيهم، وبقدر ما نكون حاذقين اجتماعيا، تكون قدرتنا أفضل فيما نرسله من إشارات عاطفية . 
أنها الوسيلة التي تضمن عدم تسرب الانفعالات المزعجة التي تسبب الضيق والتكدر إلى علاقاتنا 
يلاحظ عندما يتفاعل شخصان معا تنتقل الحالة النفسية من الشخص الأكثر قوة في التعبير عن مشاعره إلى الشخص الأخر الأكثر سلبية. 
إن التبادل المرهف للمشاعر إن بمجرد رؤية شخص يعبر عن شعور ما يمكن إن يثير عند صاحب الحس المرهف الحالة النفسية 

( إن التزامن في نقل الحالة النفسية هو الذي يحدد إن كنت تشعر إن التفاعل بينك وبين الأخر كان تفاعلاً جيدا أم لا) إن هذا التزامن يسهل إرسال واستقبال الأمزجة النفسية حتى ولو كانت سلبية 

( إذا كانت صلتك بشخص وثيقة فان حالاتك النفسية تجاه الأخر تبدأ في التفاعل معه سلبا أو يجاباً) 
إن التوافق في الأمزجة هو جوهر علاقة الألفة وهي صورة علاقة التوافق بين إلام مع وليدها والمرأة مع زوجها. 
فإذا كان الشخص خبيرا في التناغم مع حالات الآخرين النفسية يسهل تفاعلهم أكثر على المستوى العاطفي وهذا ما يميز الزواج الناجح والأب الحاني والزوجة المثالية. 
إن توافق الانفعالات في التفاعل بين البشر علامة على عمق تمكن الإنسان على المستوى العاطفي أنها القدرة على استشفاف الحالة المزجية لدى الأخر. 
هذه القوة في تحديد الصفة العاطفية تماثل ما يسمى ( ضابط الإيقاع) أو ( عامل التزامن) عملية تشبه تعاقب الليل والنهار فالإنسان الذي يمتلك قدرة تعبيرية كبيرة أكثر من غيره هو من تنتقل انفعالاته إلى الشخص الأخر فالإنسان المسيطر يتحدث أكثر من الطرف الثاني بينما ينظر الطرف الثاني إلى وجه الطرف الأول.* 


*ان الاطفال يتأثرون بمحيطهم بشكر كبير فاصنع انت الكبير سلوك حسن وجيد ليعرف الاطفال طريق السلام..*


*الاخت زهرة القطيف لك القلم لتكملي حديثك الطيب..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصراحة خوي بحر الشوق مااعرف شنو اقولك ردك على المواضيع يدهلين 
ماقصرت خوي مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*بل الشكر لك اخيه..*

*زهرة القطيف*

*على اطراء وفتح*
*الموضوع الشيق*
*والحساس واتمنى*
*لو لديك اي موضوع*
*اخر ان تضعيه بالا*
*تردد..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورر خوي بحر الشوق واحسدك الصراحة على قلبك الواسع وحل مشاكل الاعضاء بكل ثقة وسعادة 
وانشاء بعد الاعضاء مايترددوا في اي مشكله عدهم وغلطانين ادا ماعرضوها في هذة الزاويه الجميلة والرائع والتي تميز منتدانا الرائع 
مشكوووور مرررة خوي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*
**
**اخيه الكريمة..
زهرة القطيف*

*اتمنى ان اكون عند*
*حسن ظنكم..*
*وبصراحه اخيه انا الى*
*الان لم اقل ما هي*
*مشكلتي..*

*الا وهي اني اعجز*
*عن الرد على من يشارك*
*في هذه الصفحات بحق*
*كلماته ووقته الثمين الذي*
*يقضيه هنا..*

*الف شكر مرة اخر لك*
*زهره واتمنى الجاي*
*من المواضيع احسن* 
*واحسن وبالتوفيق..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اااااااسفة خوي على التاخير بالرد 
لكن باقولك
انا افتح هالصفحة واااجد واحبها مررررة 
والمشاكل الاعرضوها عليك تقريبا نصها شفتها
واو بالاحر تعرضت لها اوا احد اعرفه اتعرض ليها 
وردودك ادهلتني وادهشتني واقتنعت بها واد قلتها لصديقاتي يستغربوا من وين جبت الكلام ويقولوا اكيد احد عندي يدرس علم نفس او كدا واني مرة شفت مشكلها لاحد العضوات استغربت من ردها بزيادة والكلام الموجود بالرد لان الصراحة كلامك واضح ومفهوم ويدخل للقلب 
اخوي اني ماابالغ لكن انت حليت واجد من مشاكلي  الاعجزت عن حلها وماكنت اتوقع انا في يوم اتغلب عليها 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور عن جدا اخوي وماتقصر

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبي الطاهرين..*


*الاخت الكريمه*

*زهرة القطيف*

*لك كل الشكر*
*والتقدير على* 
*ابداء هذا الاعجاب*
*وانما اردت انا*
*بهذا مشاركة*
*عائلة المنتدى..*
*وقد اخجلني   ما*
*ذكرتي لأني لم*
*افعل ولا القليل*
*كل هذا بمجهودكم*
*والرغبه في التغيير*
*والتطور..*
*على كل حال..*
*اسأل الله لك التوفيق*
*ونحن في الخدمة ان*
*شاء الله...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## العنود

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكووووور اخي 
& بحر الشوق&
على طرح هذه الفكره الرائعه


اني حابه اطرح مشكلتي مع اهلي وبالخصوص مع الوالد وياريت انكم تجدون حل 
المشكله كالتالي:
والدي طول اليوم هادئ بس اذا يجيله اتصال من احد اصدقائه ينقلب على البيت كله
واذا جت الوالده تكلمه وتهديه يعصب واللي قدامه يرفعه عليها بس ما يضرب
بس تهديد
واذا نام الظهر لازم الكل ينام واذا ماحد يبغي ينام خالص يعني عادي
بس اذا جلس وجاء احد يبغ ينام ما يخليه
ولا احد عارف ويش الحل
بس اني يخليني عادي 
ما يوسوي اي شي اذا اني اللي نا يمه او جالسه عادي
بس على اخوتي واخواني اذا رحت له اني ما يرضى اقول لا تدخلي 
ومو قادر احد يهديه ومثل ما قلت لكم اذا جت الوالده تهديه بعض الاوقات يهدى 
وبعض لا 
واذا جلس من النوم يجلس معصب ولا احد يدي وش فيه
وهذي مشكلتي وكلي امل ان تجدوا الى هذه المشكله حل
مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..


العفو اخيه انا من يشكر لك
تقديرك وثقتك بنا لطرحك مشكلتك..
وان شاء الله نستطيع سويا ان نحلها
واقدم لك اسفي على الرد المتأخر بسبب
عدم مقدرتي في الايام الماضية على دخول النت..


تبدأ مشكلة والدك من جلوسه من النوم الى ان
ينام وتبدو عليه العصبية باستمرار ..

حالة ابوك قريبة الى ان يكون مصاب بالسحر او
كأحد مسوي له عمل او شي من هذا القبيل ..
او ان اعرف بعض الاشياء الي بتوصلنا الى
النتيجة والعلاج..

من متى وهو بهذه الحالة؟؟
هل يحب العزلة وكثرة النوم؟؟
هل يعداني من صداع في الراس مثلا او يشتكي
من الالم في المعدة او منطقة البطن؟؟
هل بعد ان يغلق خط الهاتف يبحث عن اشياء
يبث فيها غضبه؟؟
هل يتغيب عن البيت لفترات طويلة بطريقة معتادة؟؟
يميل للنوم بمفرده دائما؟؟
هل يخص له غرفة او مجلس ويختلي فيه طوال فترة
بقائه في البيت ولا يريد ان يسمع اي صوت حتى لو 
الاطفال يلعبون ياتي يوبخهم دون وبصورة انفعاليه
يخاف ويفزع منها الطفل؟؟


لو ان جاوبتي هذه الاسأله ستوصلنا الى الوضع
الذي فيه ابوك وحصلنا على طريقة سهله للتعامل
وحل المشكلة..


انا اسف اخيه..

العنود

ان شاء الله سنرى حل قريب باذن الله..
وانا بانتظار عودتك..



 :embarrest:  
تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## القيادي

تسلم اخي على ما تبذله من حسن الصنيع ووفقك الله

حياتي هنا

----------


## safwat

الحمد لله انا مشكلتي ما الها حل الا الموت
صفوت

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*اشكركم جزيل الشكر*
*على مروركم الطيب..*

*ولكن الاخ الكريم..*

*صفوت*

*لا توجد مشكلة الا*
*ولها حل فلا تيأس*
*والله معك..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## العنود

*من متى وهو بهذه الحالة؟؟*
*من ثلاثة اشهر
هل يحب العزلة وكثرة النوم؟؟*
*نعم
هل يعداني من صداع في الراس مثلا او يشتكي
من الالم في المعدة او منطقة البطن؟؟*
*نعم
هل بعد ان يغلق خط الهاتف يبحث عن اشياء
يبث فيها غضبه؟؟*
*نعم
هل يتغيب عن البيت لفترات طويلة بطريقة معتادة؟؟*
*نعم بالخصوص باليل 
يميل للنوم بمفرده دائما؟؟*
*بعض الاوقات
هل يخص له غرفة او مجلس ويختلي فيه طوال فترة
بقائه في البيت ولا يريد ان يسمع اي صوت حتى لو 
الاطفال يلعبون ياتي يوبخهم دون وبصورة انفعاليه
يخاف ويفزع منها الطفل؟؟*
*نعم في المجلس بس اشغل  التلفاز*
*بس الله ستر ما عندنا اطفال*
*بس دائما على اخواني  يوبخهم باللي يشوفه قدامه*
*اكرر شكر مر ثانيه*
*مه اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود

**
*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*أخي الغالي بحر الشوق ..*

*أهلاً بك وبأفكارك الجميله ..*
*أعجبني ردك لكل المشاكل ..*
*وبالاخص ردودك على الاعضاء  ..*

*أخي وعزيزي الغالي بحر الشوق ..*

*لدي مشكلتنا ..*

*الاول تخصني أنا وحدي فقط ..*
*والاخر تخص صديق غالي لدي ..*

*مشكلتي لن أظن بأنك سوف تلقى الحل ..*

*ولكن سأقولها ..*

*وش حيلتك لامن تولعت بأنسان ودك أتشوفه وأبعدته المقادير ..*

*أجابني كل الاعضاء بتركه ولكن هذا من المستحيل ..*
*ماذا أفعل عزيزي والفراق يذبحني ..*
*كل يوم أزيد له حباً وأشتياق ..*
*كل يوم يكبر ذالك الحب ..*

*هل ترشدني إلى طريق ..*

*أنا بالأنتظار ..*

*أما مشكلة صديقي الغالي التي ارجوا ان تجد لها حل قبل مشكلتي هي ..*

*أعذرني سوف أفرزها لك بالتفصيل ..*

*صديقي خدوم لدرجة أنه يسوي كل ما يطلبه منه الاخرين ..*

*عنده أهل ينفذ كل ما يطلبونه منه ..*

*اخوي أعذرني بتكلم بالعاميه اوكي ..*

*صديقي يحب أهله ويخلص لهم بكل ود واحترام ..*

*احياناً أكون معه تتصل به بنت خالته أو بنت خاله خالته أو مرت خاله ..*

*كلهم يتصلون به يطلبون توصيلهم الى اماكن مثلاً تسويق يعني يتسوقوا ..*

*لو يطلبوا منه يوصلهم بيت صديقاتهم (( ألخ ..*

*هم لديهم أخ وأب ولاكن ما يسوون ليهم شي ..*

*لذالك يضظرو ويتصلوا ليه ..*

*صاحبي يشيلهم على العين والراس ..*

*ولكن تقف المشكله هنا في أهله بأكملهم ..*

*ومشكلتهم الغيره والشك ..*

*يعني مسكين صاحبي أهله شاكين فيه ويخافوا منه ..*

*يعني أحياناً يشكي لي يقول شوف يا أمير كذا وكذا وأخر شي شك وغيره ..*

*أنا أيرق قلبي ليه ولكن أهله شاكين فيه وبزياده ..*

*مره من المرات أتصلت به خالته وقالت له وديني بيت صديقتي ..*
*هو جالس معي يعني توه واصل مسكين قال زين رجع ووصلها ..*

*أستنها في بيت أهله وبيت أهله كل ليلة جمعه يتجمعوا ..*

*يعني أستنى خالته تخلص ..*

*هو مسكين راح ألى خالته الثانيه يسولف معاها وطبعاً الثانيه متزوجه ..*

*ذخل خاله وشافه مع خالته يتكلم قام هدر عليه وفشله قدام كل صغير وكبير هو مسكين على نياته أخد روحه وطلع وجا لي علمني السالفه وقال حتى مع خالتي المتزوجه ليش عاد ويش شايفين عليي ..*

*بصراحة وبدون مجامله صاحبي طيب وعلى نياته يعني مسكين ..*
*ماعنده حركات صياعه ولا شي ..*

*حتى في مره من المرات اتصلت له بنت بالغلط قال لي شوف لها صرفه كل تتصل علي اتقول غلطانه اخدت الجوال من عنده وهزأت البنت ..*

*البنت تقول ليش ياما ترفع يا تظفي الجوال قلت ليها اختي انتي فاضيه وماعندنا هالحركات وسكرتها ..*

*صاحبي مسكين رقمه حليو لاكن متأدي من هالبنت راح وغير رقمه ..*

*يعني تخلى عن رقمه لانه ما يحب هالحركات ولا يطيقها ..*

*المهم بعد تهزية خاله ..*

*وبكم يوم نسى السالفه وهم اتصلوا له بيت خالته وقالوا له بنات خالته وديهم ..*

*هو على نياته وطيبته تجبره على الموافقه ..*

*المهم اخوي يوديهم وجيبهم لدرجة أنه أبوهم قال اذا يجي البيت بطرده ..*

*الابو ما يبالي بالاهل يعني مايودي بناته وبناته يبوا يروح بيت صديقاتهم يشتروا ليهم وماليهم الا صاحبي ..*

*ولما يوديهم صاحبي الابو يعصب ويهدر عليه بدل ما يقول شكراً ورحم الله والديك ..*

*ماعلينا من هالشي ..*

*صاحبي حس بالمضايقات وصار كل يعصب على اقل شي ..*

*وقال لي قررت ما اروح بيت اهلي ولا اوصل احد ..*

*صاحبي اصر على كلامه وصار ما يوديهم  ولا يجيبهم ..*

*ولا يروح بيت أهله الا في السنه حسنه يعني قله ..*

*المهم اخوي عادت الشك ما فارقته ..*

*يعني أهله يشكوا فيه في كل شي ..*

*لدرجة حتى الاب والام يشكوا فيه ..*

*يجي يبي يطلع يسالوه وين رايح ..*

*يرن تلفونه من تكلم ..*

*ينام ليش نايم ..*

*أمه صارت تشك فيه حتى من اصحابه ..*

*اتصلت مره على بيتهم أتفاجأت بأن امه تحقق معاي ..*
*كاني بقسم شرطه أنا سكت لاني اعرف السالفه انهم يشكوا فيه.. وهو يقول لي كل شي ..*

*المهم اخوي صاحبي صار كل يقعد بالبيت ..*

*ما يروح محل ..*

*مسكين الام لازالت اتشك على الرغم من جلوسه معاها اربع وعشرين ساعه ..*

*صارت الام تلاحظ كل تصرفاته ..*

*الاب كذالك ..*

*أصبح صديقي محطة مراقبه ..*

*يروح يمين يطلعوا فيه ..*
*يروح يسار يطلعوا فيه ..*
*يعطس ليش عاطس ..*
*بنام ليش تنام ..*

*صارت حياته ملل في ملل ..*

*مستعد يضحي بعمره عشان اهله ..*
*لاكن أهله ما يقدروا ولا يعطهو احترام ..*

*الكل ضدده ..*
*ما يقدر يبوح ولا يشكي ..*

*انا اواسيه ولا كن ما اقدر اتكلم وياه كل يكتم ..*

*سكوته راح يفجره ..*

*ياترا ويش الحل ..*

*الاهل تركهم وصار ما يوديهم ولا يجيبهم وضميره يأنبه من جهه ..*
*والاب والام والاهل شك من جهه ..*

*يعني مسكين ما ادري ويش الحل وياه ..*

*لما الاهل يهدروا عليه يسكت ولا يتكلم ..*

*يرجع بيتهم ودمعته على خذه ..*

*صارت حياته كلها شك وغيره ..*

*يقول لي الموت أرحم ..*

*انا فكرت في كلمته ..*

*يعني قلت له ويش اقول لك حتى الموت مافيه راحه ..*

*يعني احاول بكل جهدي القى ليه حل بس مافي ..*

*ياترا أقدر القى حل ليه عندك عزيزي ..*

*اكون شاكر لك بكل النواحي ..*

*وأسف على الاطاله ..*

*أتمنى تتسرع اخوي بحر ولا تطول علي بالاجابه ..*

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الاخ العزيز..* 

*امير العاشقين*

*اشكر لك ثقتك فينا واقدر لك*
*حسن نواياك وطيبتك مع صديقك..*

*لربما قادتني بعض العاطفه جراء حديثك عن المشكلة*
*التي يعاني منها صديقك ولكن توجد عدة تفاسير وحلول*
*ومنها اكتب لك شيء منها على امل ان نصل الى الطريق*
*المفتوح..*

*عزيزي صاحب المشكلة (؟) لم تكن الطيبة في يوم من الايام لتصبح*
*اهانة ولم تكن لتصبح مرام شك وفتنه تعلم كيف يكون الطيب على*
*انه طيب وعند الحد تقف الطيبه التي زادة عن حدها فازديادها شيء*
*سيء وشيء مهين للكرامة.*

*توجد نقاط متشابهه لكل من الاب والام من جهه وخالك من جهه اخرى!!*

*على غرار هذا اريد ان اطرح سؤال واحد ...*

*هل كنت تحب الجلوس في عزله مع البنات بغض النظر عن كونها بنت خالك او خالتك*
* دوناً عن الاولاد وتخصك اسرار معهن بينك وبينهن او احداهن ؟ ايام طفولتك هل قضيتها معهن ؟*

*عزيزي ان كان كذلك فلن تجد حل لنفسك الا اذا حصلت على البنت الذي ارتبطت بها ولو قلبت الدنيا لك نعيماً*
*ولن يتغير وسترجع لتعمل عندهم مع كره الجميع لك او شكهم فيك..*
*حاول ان تكون اكثر ايجاباً وان اردت الزواج بمن احببت تعلم كيف تكون*
*رجلاً مكافح يصنع اللقمة من كد يده عندها تكون كسبت حب الاهل والحبيب..*

*وليس من السهل يأتي العسير فلو اتى بكل تأكيد ذهب كما اتى..*


*اما عن مشكلتك انت* 
*امير..*

*فلست اعرف ماهي محتواها واظن ان القصتين* 
*مترابطه مع بعضها لتقارب الاسلوب والله اعلم..*


*اعذرني اخي امير اذا قصرت او تأخرت في الرد*
*فلي ضروفي باذن الله تعدي خلال ايام..*
*واذا اردت المزيد من النقاش اضف ما تحب*
*وانا على استعداد الى ان تحل اي مشكلة*
*ومعنا الله..*





*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً حبيب قلبي الغالي بحر الشوق ..*

*ظروف كلها ايام وتعدي يالغالي ..*

*بالنسبه لمشكلة صاحبي نسبتها الي أنا ويش ذخلني ..*

*على فكره أخي بحر الشوق ..*
*لقد سألته أسألتك فتغاضي عن الامر ..*
*فقلت لابد وانه أنزعج منها..*

*لاكن حبيبي مشكلتي مالقيت ليها حل ..*

*ويش حيلتك لامن تولعت بأنسان ودك أتشوفه وأبعدته المقاادير ..*

*أحببت شخص ولاكن ظروف الدنيا ابعدته ..*


* حبيب أحببته ليس معك طوال اليوم ..*
*وليس هو من أهلك تذهب لتراه وتريح نفسك ..*
*ماذا تفعل حبيبي الغالي ..*

*فالشوق يقتل ..*
*والبعد يهلك ..*
*والحب يكبر كل لحظه ..*
*أخبرني كيف لي أن أراه ..*

*والظروف كلها ضددي ..*
*اشتقت لها كثيراً ..*

*وكل يوم يزداد ذالك الحب ..*

*هويت الخواطر أكثر وأكثر ..*

*لانها تحكي معاناتي مع ذالك الحب الجميل ..*

*هل القى حل سديد لديك أخي الغالي ..*

*أمـــــير العاشقين ..*

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي عاى محمد وآل محمد
أمير ما هي مشكلتك
هل انك تود نسيان الحبيب؟ام انك تود اللقاء به؟
اذا كنت تود اللقاء به راجع الى الظروف التي تبعدك عنها هل هي نفسيه , مكانيه أم عائليه ...... وجد لك ثغرة من هذه الظروف وحاول التمسك بها لتستطيع الوصول الى مبتغاك.


 مشكلة صديقك

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي عاى محمد وآل محمد
أمير ما هي مشكلتك
هل انك تود نسيان الحبيب؟ام انك تود اللقاء به؟
اذا كنت تود اللقاء به راجع الى الظروف التي تبعدك عنها هل هي نفسيه , مكانيه أم عائليه ...... وجد لك ثغرة من هذه الظروف وحاول التمسك بها لتستطيع الوصول الى مبتغاك.

    مشكلة صديقك
ان المشكلة التي يعاني منها (الشك )تكون ناتجه عن عدة أسباب منها :

1/انعدام الثقه بين الاشخاص(بينك وبين افراد الأسرة عم ,خاله ,أب........)
2/حدوث قصة أو مشكلة في العائلة سواء في الوقت الراهن أو السابق دفعتهم الى الشك.
3/ انعدام الحوار بين أفراد الاسرة .
4/التكنولوجيا وما سببته من ويلات.
5/ طرق التربية (فهناك اباء لايؤيدون خروج بناتهم لوحدهم وانما يفضلون توصيلهم بأنفسهم الى المكان الذي يودون الذهاب اليه فأنت عندما تقوم بتوصيلهم يكون هذا مختلف عن الطريقة التي نهجها فهو غير راضٍ على أن بناته يخرجون بدونه أو بدون أذنه وهنا يقوم الشيطان بالوسوسة له(لو ماكان بينهم علاقه مانفذ أوامرهم,لومايعجبونه ماطلع وياهم........)
الحل: :icon30:  
انا في نظري ان تعرف الاسباب اولاً
فاجلس أنت مع نفسك وحاول استرجاع كل حدث وماسبقه من أحداث لعلك تتوصل الى السبب وإذا عرف السبب بطل العجب,الشيء الثاني الذي احببت ان اضيفه ان مشكلتك حلها الاساسي هو مواجهة عائلتك والبحث معهم عن اسباب الشك فيك (قد يكون من نظرهم لاشك ولاشيء وانما حرصاًمنهم) فالاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه ,وقبل مواجهة العائلة قم بالاسترخاء وحاول تهدئة نفسك الى أبعد الحدود لتستطيع النقاش معهم بدون انفعال .
وفي الختام أتمنى ان اكون قد ساعدتك في حل مشكلتك وأنرت بداخلك شمعة تضيء دربك. :idea:  

     الليل الأليل.

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*

*جدا جميل رأي الاخ..*

*(بس الشباب في هذه الايام كل شي مستعجل) * 

*الليل الأليل*

*والباقي على امير العاشقين*
*يحاول ويرد والشباب مايقصرو*
*واوالهم الاخ العزيز*

*الليل الأليل*





*تحياتي*

*بحر الشوق*

----------


## همسات وله

عزيزتي سر الوجود الحب من انبل العواطف التي خلقها في قلب الانسان 
ولكن ياعزيزتي علينا النظر الى المستقبل والى الاجيال الجديد التى ستنتج عن هذا الارتباط 
ونفكر في عواقب الامور قبل ان نتسرع وعليهم ان يفكرو في الاولاد الذين سيأتون الى هذه الدنيا 
وهم مصابون بهذه الامراض والمشاكل التي سترافق هذه الامراض عندها زحام التعب والام العذاب 
وعدم راحة القلب والندم في بعض الاحيان سيسطر على حياتهم وسيحرمهم من نعيم الحب وعندها لن يكون 
هناك مكان للحب مع مشاكل الحياة واهوالها 

وانا اتحدث عن واقع تجربه خاضتها احدى الاخوات في منطقتي اسفرت عن الطلاق بعد كل العذاب والام الفقد للاولاد 

فلم يفلح الحب في حل مشاكلهم 


مع تحياتي همسات وله

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

* همسات وله*

*شكراً لك على التواصل..*
*ورأي جميل..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بحر الشوق واخواني الكرام
القي لكم بعضا من مقتطفات حياتي لكنها نوعا ما مريرة 
"""
ذات يوم من الايام صادقت اصدقاء لا اعلم بحالهم وماهي اخلاقهم وماهي صفاتهم الا عندما تواصلت معهم في الصداقه 
اثبتو لي بانهم اصدقاء اوفياء امامي ومن خلفي يصيبوني بسهم الغدر وبالطعن في وسط ظهري بكلامهم السام اي يستغيبوني 
وصدفه مرت الايام واحد من الشباب تهاوش مع واحد من نفس الشباب  يعني اصدقاء هم من جماعتي وكل واحد طلع فضايح الثاني قدامي هذا يقول  انت تقول عن فلان كذا وكذا  وانت تجامله من قدامه ومن وراه  تطيح فيه حش كانك ببغاء ماتسكت عشان هو احسن منك 
والثاني يرد عليه : بلا شدب انت الا تكلمت عليه وقلت عنه كذا وكذا 
انا اتضح لي الشباب اثنينهم يستغيبوني قلت خلني احقرهم اخدهم على قد عقلهم 
وفيه يوم واحد من الشباب جلس مع واحد مشبوه وانا حذرته منه ترى هذا مشبوه وكذا وقلت له قدام الشخص ترى هالشخص مو زين ومشبوه واحذر منه واقوله قدامه حتى لايقول اني استغبته مثل ما استغبتوني انت وداك الرجال
يوم بعد يوم الاخ ابتعد عني وانا ابتعدت عنه ومرة بعد هالسالفه سنتين الرجال حب يكلمني وارجع الماضي  اقصد بانه يبغاني اكون صديقه بس انا مانا عاطنه فرصه لانه  باعني برخص التراب وانا مابعته بس رميته مثل مايرمي الكلب عظمته لانه انسان فتان وحقود 
ونمن بعد قصتي 
مارأيكم 
هل ارجع الماضي واكون صديقه او ابتعد عنه أأمن لي؟؟؟
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## القلب المرح

*لهذه الدرجه مشكلتي صعبه؟؟* 
*لا احد لديه اي رأي..!!* 
*فأنا انتظر آرائكم اخواني الكرام* 
*فلا تبخلو علينا بإطروحاتكم* 
*لعلنا نستفيد منكم*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*خوي انه اشوف انك تعطيه فرصه ثانيه*
*عشان يثبت لك انه تغير*
*واذا تغير صج ظل معاه*
*واذا لا كل واحد في دربه*
*والله يوفق الجميع*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخ الكريم والصديق العزيز..*

*القلب المرح*

*حبيبي المرح .. الصداقة لها جانبان ..*

*جانب جميل وجانب سيء* 

*الجانب الجميل الذي يعرف بالوفاء والاخلاص ووووو..*

*اما الجانب الاخر وهو السيء عادة ما يأتي من نتاج*
*الجانب الاول وهي من اخطر وامر الموافق في الحياة* 
*على الانسان..*

*فلك مني بعض النصائح والشروط قبل ان اتطرق لموضوعك*

*اولاً : لكي تكون انت صديق وفي وصديق بمعنى الكلمة يجب*
*عليك ان تتحمل اخطاء صاحبك..*

*ثانياً : أن تقضي حوائجه وتسعى في مصالحه، وترضى من بره بالقليل..*

*ثالثاً : لاتفصح له عن اسرار الاسره بطريقة مباشرة ..*

*رابعاً : ان تحذر صديقك الف مرة..*

*خامساً : ليس كل من حولك اصدقاء فلن يأتي الصديق بقلبين ليفي لك ولغيرك..*

*سادساً : كثرة الاصحاب وانا اقصد اصحاب بمعى من يصاحبك ، فانتبه لهذه*
*العبارة فليسوا كلهم اصدقاء..*

*سابعاً : ليس من الفطنه ترك الصديق في حال انه اخطأ لا! بال يلزم عليك*
*التأكد واختباره وبالذات اذا كان مقرب منك كثيراً..*

*ثامناً واخيراً : أن لا تنسى مودته، فالحرّ من راعى وداد لحظة.*


*وإذا الحبيب أتى بذنب واحد *** جاءت محاسنه بألف شفيع*


*عزيزي القلب المرح لن يصبح الصديق صديق حتى يتضح لك انه انسان اخر لا يمكن ان تظن به اقل ظن ولن تصدق عليه اي شيء وان كان ما حدث بين احدهما من استغابه لك فاعلم ان هناك بينهما من يجامل الاخر في كسر الكلامات خلف زجاج بيتك..* 

*فقد اخطأت انت حين تركته يهجرك طوال تلك الفترة ربما كان محرج منك ويرغب في ان يصارجك بشيء من الذي دار في ذالك اليوم ، فلو طلب الرجوع تباطأ انت وبين له عتابك على قطع الوصل واختبره واحذر فليس كل مايحكى يقال..*



*واسف عزيز على التأخير في الرد * 
*واتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي المتواضعة..*
*سبب في انشاء روح جديدة على صداقتك..*

** 

*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الاخت توتة بحرانية
اشكرك لابداء رأيك في مشكلتي
وان شاء الله نعمل برأيك مع اختباره في تلك الامور*
*"""
عزيزي صديقي الغالي بحر الشوق
سررت بحظورك وبرأيك اللطيف
اولا اشكرك على الشروط التي اعطيتني اياها 
وجزاك الله خيرا*

*عزيزي مشاركتك اعتز بها والصديق ليس في يوم وليلة يكون صديق الصديق 
ان كان صديقا يوما ما وعاد ليصبح صديقا اخر فهذه تحتاج لحذرر كبير 
وتحتاج لعدة اختبارات كما ذكرت وان صلح داك الصديق كان بها وان فسد فابتعادنا ارحم لنا
يعطيكم الله العافيه اخي بحر الشوق والاخت توتة بحرانية على مشاركتكم معي 
في مشكلتي الصغيرة
ولا احرمنا الله من تواجدكم وابداء آرارئكم
تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام 
اخباركم :انشاء الله تمام 
وحشني هالموضوع واجد من زمان مادخلته واليوم عندي مشكلة وابغى تساعدوني بحلها 
وهي : اني كنت وحدة مرحة وضريفة وجريئة والكل يقول لي كدا وعندي صديقة توم روحي وكل اسراري عدها والكل يحسدنا على اخلاصنا وفانا لبعض وهنا المشكلة ان هادي توم روحي هادئة جدا جدا جدا وبعد فترة من العلاقة بيني وبينها حوالي سنتين الا مدري شصار فيني صرت مثلها مع ني كل اقوليها انها تحاول تغير شخصيتها صرت هادئة وعصبية ومتوترة الكل لاحض عليي هالشي حتى كانت الابتسامة تملئ وجهي والحين ابتساماتي كلها مزيفة وصرت استحي من كل شي من معلماتي من زميلاتي من كل شي وجهي احمر من تطلب المدرسة مني اروح فصل ارتبك ادا كلمت احد الكل يسالني وينج بشاير الاولي وين روحج المرحة حاولت اغير نفسي  لكن بدون جدوى حاولت اكلم المعلمة واني واثقة من نفسي من دون ارتباك فجاة تسالني وشفيش وجهش احمر وارد زي ماككنت هادئة 
ابي ارجع بشووور المرحة الاجتماعية صرت ماكلم الابس صاحباتي عدل والافي الفصل واما البقايا ابتسامة مزيفة +كلمة سلام وهلا واروح احس من اقوم اجاوب مرتبكة اكيد الا وراي يعلقوا او يضحكوا ماني طايقة نفسي وين بشاير وين الضحكته اني في المنتدى عادي اضحك واتكلم واضحك مع  الاعضاء لكن في حياتي لا وعلى فكرة من هالموضوع بدت الخلافات بيني وبين صاحبتي (توم الروح ) للاسف بنات يقول لي اكيد اليوم انت تعبانة لو احد ضربك بعيون 
 ارجوك بحر الشوق وباقي الاعضاء ساااااااااااااعدوني ؟
والسلام

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اخي العزيز*

*القلب المرح*

*لا يسعني الا ان* 
*اشكر طيب استماعك*
*لي..*
*واسأل الله ان يوفقك الى*
*خير الطريق..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اهلاً بك اخيه مجدداً..*

*بشاير*

*في طيات هذا المقام..*
*ولكن اخيه عذراً* 
*منك سوف اعاود طرح* 
*الحل ان شاء الله* 
*عند رجوعي..*

*ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على* 
*ثقتك بنا جمهور الشبكة..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

انتضرك بفارغ الصبر 
ومشكوور على الاهتمام

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*بشاير*

*مرحباً بك..*

*على ضوء مشكلتك سوف اسوغ موضوع لربما استطعتي كشف المراد* 
*ان وفقني الله لذلك..*

*ان ما انت عليه هو مكتسب اي انك اكتسبت صفات لم تكن فيك ..*

*فهذا يعرف في علم النفس بالصفات المكتسبة ولكن يوجد مع تلك*
*الصفات احساس بأنك تحبين صديقتك حبا كثيرا وهذا ما يجعلك* 
*تراقبين نفسك في تصرفات صديقتك ..*

*وبالعكس اخيه انا لا ارها مشكلة في ان تكتسبي صفات البنت الهادئة*
*احمد الله ان ما اكتسبته حسن في الخلق ، هناك اناس لديهم اصدقاء*
*غيروا من طبيعتهم الهادئة الى اشرار وهناك العكس ايضاً..*

*قال الرسول الاعظم عليه وعلى اله الصلاة والسلام «المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم مَنْ يخالل»..*


*وبامكانك التخلص من الابتسامة الزائفة بان تحرري نفسك*
*من ان يكون لك صديقة واحد..*

*ووفقك الله اخيه واسف ان لم يكن المطلوب وفى..*


** 


*اخوك*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بس خوي اني ماحب دي الصفة والحين صارت المشاكل بيني وبينها كله بسبب دا الموضوع 
ماااحب الهدوء وغير الهدوء التوتر والعصبية الزايدة للاسف
على العموم خوي الف الف الف شكر على الرد والاهتمام ماتقصر عطاك الله العافية

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اخيه بشاير..*
*ان لم ينفع ها الحل اليك هذا الحل الاخر..*

*من وجهة نظر اخرى تدريجياً تستطيعين ان تغيري سلوك معين*
*او نمط اطررت على ان تسلكيه ، وذلك يتطلب وقت وارادة قويتين*

*ضعي لك نقاط تباعد بينك وبين من تحبين*

*قسمي الدقائق والوقت الذي تجلسانه معنا*

*لا تصبحب انانية فتنفردي طوال الوقت دون ان يشاركما احد*

*ضعي على يدك كتاب او مفكرة* 

*حاولي ان تلفتي انتباهها بانك لست هي* 

*شخصياً : يكون المرء شخص وليس شخصياً : شخصين!!*

*تعلمي ان يكون العكس ليحدث*

*علميها اكتساب صفاتك وحببيها مرونة البقاء*

*انا واحد ولن يكون هناك احد مثله ابداً ابداً..*

*لديك طاقة مكتسبة وتسمى بطاقة المغناطيس*

*عندما يقال شخص مغناطيسي اي انه يحرر صفاته فيلتقطها*
*الذي امامه ولكن كيف ولماذا؟*

*هذا سهل جداً الصدق ونقاوة الحديث وتقليل المعاتبه يفيان بالغرض..*

*عادة ينتسب الشيء لحامله فاحملي ماتريدي لينسب اليك..*


*اخيه بشاير انا اسف جداً*
*ولكن لن اقف الا اذا توصلت الى حل..*
*فانا هنا من اجلكم..*



*اخوك*
* بحر الشوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور مشكور من قلب 
ماتقصر 
اعتقد انا هذا الحل المناسب 
ماعرف كيف اشكرك 
الكلمات تعجز الصراحة 
وانشاء اطبق الا قلته

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*بشاير*

*العفو اخيه..*
*الشكر لله..*
*لك كل التحية والتقدير على*
*القليل الذي قدمته لك..*

*وان كان هناك اية اشكال او*
*موضوع انا جاهز..*
*ان شاء الله ..*
*واشكرك على ثقتك بنا...*



*اخوك*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
غاليني بحر الشوق
عندي لك سؤال 
سمعت ان حرام انك تقرين عن الابراج و هالسوالف
و في منتدى تطوير الذات في كثير من المواضيع التي
تتناولها الابراج و هالسوالف
فما رأيك؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الفاضلة والمشرفة الكريمة..*

*المومياء..*

*اولاً اسف على التأخر في الرد بسبب الظروف التي حالت بيني وبين دخولي المنتدى في الفترة الاخيرة..*

*اما عن رائيي في الابراج فلا استمع لها ولا اكترث با يكثرون به من اهازيج ..*

*وعن وضعها في قسم الذات فكما تعرفين يا اختي الكريمة ان الناس دائماً تبحث وتريد ان تعرف ما هو المستقبل او ان يٌنسوا انفسهم ولو تلاحظي ليس كثرت هذه المواضيع هنا فقط بل في كل زاوية من روايا الاعلام ولكن تعددت الطرق في ذلك ، فقد تهيأت الدنيا لعلامة من علامات ظهور الحجة عجل الله فرجه الشريف الا وهي كثرة الدجالين فالحذر من اتباع او تصديق ما يقال في الابراج حتى ولو عن باب التسلية لأنها تفتح ابواب لاغطاء لها ..*

*انا شخصياً ارى المواضيع التي ينقلها الاعضاء كمثل شخصيتك من لونك او من شعرك لو الى اخره ينعكس لي مدى ارتباط واضع الموضوع والاعضاء الذين يردون بلهفه وهذا طبعاً ليس من المعقول او المقبول ان يصدقوا ذلك ولكن حب معرفة المغيب وحب رؤية الجميل دائماً في الشخصية ..*

*اسأل الله العافية للجميع..*

*وشكراً لك اخيه على طرح السؤال واتمنى اني ما اكون اطلت عليك..*


*تحياتي*

*اخوك*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## المومياءة

مشكور اخوي على الاجابة الوافية
ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك باردة
تسلم اخوي  ربي يعطيك الف الف الف عافية
دائما متميز الغالي بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اختي الكريمة..*

*المومياء*

*عفواً سيدتي لم اقدم سوى القليل..*

*واتمنى ان اكون في حد المقبول ..*
*واسأل الله لك التوفيق..*
*مع التحية..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## تاج

اممم
اول مرة ادخل ذا الموضوع بصراحة موضوع
رائع وفكرة جدا جميلة ..
بس يمكن الواحد ينحرج يكتب مشكلته 
قدام الكل ويمكن ينعرف من المشكلة اللي 
هو بيذكرها ..

كان نفسي لو اني اقدر اذكر لو مشكلة وحدة 
من المشاكل والهموم اللي في القلب  :sad2:  
بس المشكلة الاكبر اني ما اقدر اقول لاي 
احد ومهما كان ..
صديقاتي ما يخلوا شيء في حياتهم ما يقولوه
لي حتى عن مشاكلهم الخاصة جدا مع 
ازواجهم بس انا ما اقدر اتكلم عن نفسي 
ابد ولا اقدر اقول لاي أحد عن اللي يضايقني 
حتى اذا الشخص نفسه ازعجني ما ابين له 
اني منزعجه منه بس اضل طول الوقت مهمومة 
وداخلي كل غليان .. اذكر كلمة قالتها لي صديقتي 
كانت معاي في الكلية الموقف صار له اكثر 
من اربع سنوات وللحين اذكر الكلمة 
واتقطع من الحزن بدون ما احد يحس فيني 
..
عن جد عن جد شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
يمكن خلاني اتنفس شوي  :sad2:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

لدي سؤال صغير جدا وقد يبدو لكم مضحكا او تافها لا اعرف 
حتى انني لا اعرف اين اضعه لربما هذا لانني مبتدئه في تعلم الكومبيوتر
فارجوا منكم العذر والسموحه
وما اردت ان اساله هو 
كيف يمكنني ان ارسل رساله شخصيه لاحد الاعضاء الكرام؟
لا اعرف ان كنت املك الصلاحيه ام لا لانني وبصراحه اريد ان اتحدث مع عضو من الاعضاء
لاعبر له عن راي في احد الامور ولا استطيع كتابته مباشره منعا للاحراج لكلا الطرفين
لذلك فليساندني احدكم من فضلكم 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*تاج*


*الحياة بكل تفاصيلها ومكوناتها ممكن تنطوى على شكل ملف يغلق ويفتح كما تغلق وتفتح ملفات الكمبيوتر لمجرد اشارة على الملف المراد ....*

*فغداً يا اختي الكريمة ستنطوى صفحة اليوم وكل يوم يأتي يطوي معه ما سبق كطي الورق فان حسبتي عدد تلك الصفحات لن تجدي بها الا صفحة واحدة لأنك لم تملكي القلم لتملأي الصفحات ، هكذا ممكن ان اشبه حياتك من دون شريك او صديق او ....*

*ولكن في بعض من علماء النفس يقول ان الذي يكتم كل شيء ولا يستطيع البوح به سينفجر مثل ما تنفجر البلونة الممتلأة بالهواء ولكن هناك اسلوب لتفريغ تلك الكميات الهائلة من المعلومات التي تتحارب فيما بينها في العقل الباطن كتحطيم الاشياء او الذهاب الى اماكن مفتوح واحظار جهاز التسجيل وتسجيل كلما يدور من مشاكل في قكر ذلك الانسان وفي النهاية يقوم بتحطيم الكاسيت..  شيء غريب صح !!!*

*ولكن انا اقترح عليك اخيه ان تبحثي عن الثقة في نفسك لتهبيها من يستحقها من منهم حولك اكيد يوجد هناك شخص يستحق ذلك ، وحتى ان كنت لست معتاده على ان تبوحي بشيء ترى الطريقة الاولى بتشجعش على ان تكسب ثقتك من قبل انسان اخر ، ولا تنسي ابداً ليس هناك كتاب بدون قلم .......*

*  سر واحـــد الدهر فعش في المــوت     ...      ولن تخاللك الايام وان تنـدم*
*ومن عاش مع الدهر انطويت ايامه     ...      وان خاللــته الليلي متبسـم*


*تيحاتي* 

*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الخت الفاضلة..*

*الريشة الناعمة*

*بالنسبةلسؤالك عن خاصية الرسائل الخاصة*
*فهي للمشرفين فقط..*
*وبامكانك الاستفسار اكثر بارسال رسالة*
*الى المشرف العام عبر الاتصال بنا..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك كثيرا اخي بحر الشوق

عذرا اخي بحر الشوق لكني بحاجه الى مساعده اخرى واسفه ان كثرت طلباتي في الفتره الاخيره

ولكن لي صديقه غاليه جدا علي واتمنى ان اساعدها 

تعتبر هي الثانيه من  بين اخواتها الاربع
وصديقتي تعاني من مضايقات من اخواتها الاخريات 
وذلك لتوهمهن بان امهم وابيهم يحبانها اكثر منهن
لدرجه انهم يكررون عليها انهم سوف يكرهونها وانهم بدؤا يحقدون عليها
وهي من النوع الحساس جدا ولا تسطيع تحمل كلامهن القاسي
وهي لاتسطيع التعامل مهن فقد جربت كافه الوسائل ولم تنفع معهن
لدرجه انها توقفت عن تناول الوجبات معهن 
وهي لاتستطيع ان تمنع ابويها من تغيير معاملتهما لها
فهل لديك طريقه تساعدها على التعامل معهن وتغيير مشاعر الحقد التي بينهن لتكون كما كانت؟


اسألكم المعذره والسموحه...


مع تحياتي 
الريشه الناعمه..

----------


## تاج

اممم
اخي بحر الشوق كلامك جميل ولو انه ادهشني بعض الشيء  :rolleyes:  ..
اما عن مشكلتي فكلامك صحيح واني تقريبا عارفة 
سبب المشكلة " الكتمان " لاني فقدت من كنت 
اعتقد انها توأمتي في الحياة  :sad2:  وما اعتقد اني اقدر اثق 
في احد مهما كان ..
واما الدفتر والقلم فهما ملازمان لي على الدوام ..

لك كل الشكر مني

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*العزيز ((بحر الشوق))* 

*الموضوع المميز  لفت نظري  واحببت ان  اشارك به* 
*انما ليس لدي اي مشكلة  واتمنى ان  اساعد في  الرد على بعض* 
*الأسئلة  اذا كان عندي  من حل او رأي ربما يساعد* 
*لذلك ستجدني  متابع  للموضوع ان شاء الله* 

*مع تحياتي  واحترامي * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخوة الاعزة*

*قد زادة الثقة بنفسي بمنحكم الاذن الصاغية لقلمي..*
*فما تجودون به من حروف فرحه او حزينه تدخل الى*
*قلبي ،،،*
*فلكم الشكر على ما وثقتكم به...*

*اخيه..*

*تاج*

*شكرا لك ولكن مالمقصود ب  كلامك جميل ولو انه ادهشني بعض الشيء..*

*ترى انا اسف اذا كان كلامي جرحك او غلطت في شيء والله كان قصدي*
*اسداء يد العون..* 

*عذراً..*

*اخيه ..*

*الريشه الناعمة*

*ان شاء الله لي عودة ( بروح زفاف قريب لي) عقبالكم..* 



*الاب الكبير .. والحنون..*

*محمود سعد*

*اسعد الله ايامك وادامك الله في الصحة والعافية..*
*نعم نحن بحاجه لك والى ما انطوى من صفحاتك..*
*نحن صغار لن نعرف ماهذا الا اذا شارك الكبار بذاك..*

*لك كل الشكر والمحبة...*

** 

*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## تاج

> شكرا لك ولكن مالمقصود ب كلامك جميل ولو انه ادهشني بعض الشيء..




 
لا لا  .. ولاشيء 





> ترى انا اسف اذا كان كلامي جرحك او غلطت في شيء والله كان قصدي
> *اسداء يد العون..*




 
لا بالعكس انت ..
وشكرا لك مجدداً

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي بحر الشوق ..
كل ذه عرس
انا ابي الحل بسرعه ضروووووووووووووووووري 
والا نسيت الموضوع ؟؟؟
ترى ما اقصد احرجك بس لان صديقتي تنتظر الحل 
والمشكله كل يوم تزيد وتزيد

ومشكوره على تفهمك

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*السلام اخيه* 

*الريشة الناعمة..*

*وانا اسف جدا على التأخر في الرد بسبب*
*الظروف العاثرة..*

*بالنسبة لمشكلة الاخت الفاضلة فهي مشكلة غريبة بعض الشيء وكأنما تحدث بين* *ابناء الضرر..* 
*1- لكن الحل ممكن يكون في يد الاب وليس الام كأن تصارح اباها بذلك الوضع القائم وتبوح له*
*بكل شيء  واكبر خطأ انها تتوقف عن مجالستهم على المائدة هذا سيزيد الامور تعقيداً..*

*2- بتقربها لهن بوضع الصبر والتفكير المسبق لأي ردت فعل من الابوين ،، مثلاً :*
*عندما تأتي الام لتناديها تعمل نفسها كسلانه ومو طايقه نفسه وتبين قدام خواتها انها* 
*ما عادة البنت المطيعة تحاول ترض اي شيء يقدمه لها ابواها على الاقل امامهم (على قد عقلهم اجاريهم)..*

*خليها تتشكى عند خواتها من ابوها وامها وتقول مثلاً ابوي وامي ما يحبوني ، خليها اتعيش مثل ما يعش تفكيرهم داخل مخهم..*
* وترى حساسيتها الزايده* 
*ممكن ماتخليها اتكمل اي خطوة ولاتنجح في اي فكرة رح تقدم عليها انا اقترح عليها مراجعة مذكرة الحرية* *النفسية وانا اشاء الله راح احاول اضعها قريباً وانتي لاتحاولي اتكبري من مشكلتها يعني مثلاً اتقولي*
*هذا الي فيش بسيط وتعطيها امثله لمشاكل عوائل كبيرة لتخف عليها مشكلتها..*


*مع خالص الاسف والاعتذار على التأخير اخيه..*
*واسمحي لي على القصور* 



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا المتاسفه على اصراري المزعج وانا متاكده اني كلفت عليك فارجو السماح
ولكن بالمناسبه هي دائما تقول لاخواتها انهم كلهم متساوين في المحبه
بس هم مش مصدقين
وبعدين ابوها مش لذاك الزود عشان تشرح له الموضوع عشان يساعدها

ارجو انك فهمت ما ارمي اليه
واسفه على الازعاج 
هل هناك من حلول اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*الريشة الناعمة*

*لا ابداً لا كلافة ولا حاجة اخيه نحاول نلقى حل*
*لأسعاد كل اخوانا ..*

*يعني الي انا فهمته من كلامش ان الاب والام سبب المشاكل*
*لهذا انا اقول ان السبب في رجوع العلاقة في يد الابوين..*

*ليش مانبحث حل في هذا النطاق وانقول...*

*اكيد في سبب قديم ارتبط بالحب الزائد من طرف الابوين لها*
*وقد يكون من صغرها وكان ذلك بمثابت تميز وعطف وخوف*
*اشعل نار الغيرة في نفوس اخواتها منذ الصغر واصبح مشكلة*
*نفسية ومرضية لأخواتها ، فالأبوين مسؤلين عن اخمادها ولكن*
*الامر ليس بالسهولة المتوقعة فذلك يعتمد على مدى تفهم احدهما*
*وكما ذكرتي لي ان الاب ليس بذلك المستوى الفكري الحضاري*
*او ليس متفرغ ويتصور ان هذا الامر عادي وليست بمشكلة كبيرة*
*وخطيرة تهدد علاقة بناته ..*
*اخيه انا لم ارد ان اصيغ هذا الكلام من البداية لكي لا تزداد*
*في نفسها المشكلة وتيأس ولكن اطررت ان ابين بالتفصيل سببب*
*الحل الذي تلوته لك طبعاً باستخدام تمرير المعلومة الى العقل اللاواعي عند الشخص*
*مثلاً وهذا شاهدته في التلفزيون في مسلسل* 
*القصة..*
*في شخص في كل يوم يعبر بين الحدود السورية واللبنانية بدراجة هوائية*
*ويحمل معاه كيس رمل صغير ، وعندما يصل الى نقطة التفتيش يسأله*
*العسكري ماهذا ؟*
*ويقول : هذا رمل .*
*ويذهب..*
*ويأتي في التالي ومعه كيس الرمل..*
*ويقول هذا رمل ويمشي..*
*واليوم الي بعده يأتي معه صديقه بدراجه اخرى*
*وهكذا الى ان شك العسكري*
*في اليوم التالي بعوده بنفس الطريقة ويمسكه* 
*ويقول له : ما هذا ؟ اكيد مخدرات مختلطه مع الرمل ؟*
*يرد عليه ويقول لا هذا مجرد رمل ..*
*ثم يأخذ العسكري كيس الرمل ويرسله الى المختبر لتحليل* 
*وتظهر النتيجة انه رمل فعلاً  .....!!*

*ولكن العسكري كان طوال الوقت يفكر في كيس الرمل*
*ولم يلاحظ ان هذا الرجل كان يهرب الدراجات الهوائية مستخدماً*
*كيس الرمل كواقي..* 

*اخيه الحياة سهله بس ممكن تصعب اذا صعبناها ، انا لو كنت*
*مكانها مستعد لأفقد احساسي علشان ارضي نفسي ولا ارضي*
*نفس اختي الي ما تملك احساسي..*

*انا اسف على الاطالة واذا كان ما وصلنا بس ممكن في طرق اخرى*
*واتمنى ان احد من الاعضاء يشارك ويشجعنا..* 


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي بحر الشوق
اشكر فعلا اهتمامك فليتك تعرف فعلا حاجتي 
للحل وانا معتمده عليك بعد الله 
واثقه بالحل اللي راح تعطيني اياه
لانها بصراحه متأذيه منهم بشكل مش طبيعي 
وحتى دراستها تأثرت من هالمشكله ذي
مع العلم انها الحين في ثالث ثانوي علمي
كفايه عليها ضغط الاختبارات الدوريه
والمفروض من اهلها يهيؤن لها الجو المناسب ويشجعونها
وانا اشوف العكس تماما

فاتمنى من الجميع المساعده
مع العلم اني احاول دائما رفع معنوياتها 
واقارن بين مشكلاتي ومشكلاتها
وانو مشاكلي اعظم وقد اخبرتها بكل مافي قلبي من مشاكل 
من المفترض ان تتعبني وقد اخرج من المدرسه من سببها
ولكني احاربها بكل مالدي من قوه حتى لاتتغلب علي
ولكن لايكفي فقط التشجيع اوقات المدرسه في الفسحه او بدايه الدوام او نهايته
فأنا اعتقد انها بحاجه الى دعم منزلي بالاضافه الى دعمي لها
في المدرسه وانا اريد ان تتخرج بنسبه لتؤهلها لمستقبل ناجح

ومعذره على الاطاله
ورجاءا اللي عنده حل لايبخل علي فأنا بحاجه اليه اشد الحاجه

واشكر اهتمامك مره اخرى بحر الشوق 

مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخوي بحر الشوق

موضوعك حلو وجديد

يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي اليك 

اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*شكرا لك اخيه..*

*طيبه الروح*

*على مرورك العطر..*
*وما ننحرم منا هالطله..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## منتظرة الفرج

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلو  اني عندي مشكلة واتمنى انكم تحلونها ليي لانها وايد صعبة وهي 
ان معانا وحدة في المدرسة في نفس الصف اهي كنا نعتبرها وحدة من الربع لكن للاسف طلعت وحدة ما تستاهل  لانها اكتشفنا انها بنت ما تحب الخير حتى لنا وتغار من البنات وايد ومن نجيب درجات مو زينة انحس انها تفرح من كل قلبها حتى انها يبين عليها تبتسم عدل .   وكله اتخرب بينا وبين المعلمات وتوزهم علينا وحتى بين بعضنا اتروح اتخرب وتنقل الاخبار حتى سببت لنا المشاكل وصار محد يطيقها ويتحملها على الي اتسويه وبصراحة اني مليت منها وزهقت من العيشة وياها بس شنسوي نصبر واني حاولت مرة اصارحها وانصحها لكن ما فاد تقول انها ما فيها هالصفات  بس يلله اتمنى انها تعرف غلطها وتصير اوكي 
مع تحياتي :
منتظرة الفرج

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*


*منتظرة الفرج..*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
*مرحبا اخيه..*
*لاشكر على واجب والعفو..*

*دائما ما يكون هناك شخص غليط القلب ان لم يكن في المنزل فهو في المدرسة وان لم يكن في المدرسة فهو في العمل وان لم يكن في العمل فهو في الشارع..*
* ولكن كل منهم له اسبابه إن لم تكن هوايه عنده اوصغر السن والمدلل او  مرض نفسي خطير جداً...*
*  يسمى الانانية وفقدان المعزة من القلب والاقرب هذا هوما تعاني منه زميلتك في المدرسة اتعرفين ان من السهل تلقينها درس لن تنساه ابداً وبتتعلم منه وهي طريقة الاقصاء بحيث تبلغوا جميعا عليها عن المدرسات الي يجوكم من غير ماتدري هيه بانها انانية بس شيء واحد اذا تعاونت المدرسات معاكم اسووه ان لا يخلوها تشارك وما يسمعوا كلامها في شيء ابداً ويتجاهلوها مثلاً المشاغب او اللعاب او الي ينكت في الصف لو الطلاب الباقي مايطحكوا على الي يقوله بيتأدب لوحده المشاغب لو انحبس في غرفة كل يوم اجي فيها المدرسة مرة مرتين بيتأدب من نفسه بس انا ادري ان المدرسات يمكن مايتساعدوا معاكم لأن مايعرفوا مادى تسبب هذه الطالبه في تعكير مزاج الطالبات الاخريات مما يؤدي الى عدم التركيز واهمال اشياء كثيرة بسبب طالبه انانية علاجها في ايديهم وبسببها الجميع تعبان في الصف المعلمة اتحضر الدرس وتشرح وعلشان اتحقق هدفها واهل الصف مشغول بالهم... هموا وحاولوا لأنها في اعتقادي الطريقة الامثل في علاجها ومساعدتها ... وطبعاً العلاج بالأقصاء معروف علاج نفسي ومقتطفات الي اعرفها عنه بس وسامحونا..*

*ارجو ان يكون هذا ذا فائدة وشكراً لك اخيه*
*على طرحك الثقة هاهنا..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي بحر الشوق ممكن مساعد صغيرونه؟؟
اكيد اي صح؟؟
بصراحه الموضوع فات الاوان عليه وانا ماقدر اصلحه الحين بس 
يمكن اقدر انتفع منه السنه الجايه باذن الله
الموضوع ومافيه وبكل اختصار هو
انا انا الحين في الصف الثالث ثانوي علمي
والاختبارات الحين اهم اختبارات في حياتي لانها تحدد مستقبلي صح؟
الحين راح الاسبوع الاول وانا ماقدمت زين 
وهذا مو سبب عدم المذاكره او الاهمال من بدايه السنه لا 
وانا الحمد لله الدور االاول مانقصت الادرجه وحده في ماده الدين يعني ماتاثر
والدور الثاني مانقصت شي والحمد لله
يعني مايبيلي الادرجت الثلاثين اال من عند الوزاره
المهم اني انا داااااااااائما افكر وخصوصا اوقات المذاكر 
عندي موضوع شاغل عقلي ومتعبني لاخر درجه
وماني عارفه شلون اخلص عمري من هالتفكير
والحين راح الاسبوع الاول وانا درجاتي نازله يمكن كل ماده نقصت من 2 الى 5 درجات
مع ان الاسئله سهله حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
وانا من زود الفلاحه قررت اني ما اكمل لاني وبصراحه مستحيل اقدر اكمل وانا افكر في هلاموضوع
مع العلم ان الموضوع ماراح ينحل الافي الاجازه باذن الله
وانا هونت ماذاكر 
ولا راح اقدم الاختبارات القادمه
المهم ابي اعرف اشلون اوقف عقلي من التفكير  في هالموضوع وابدا افكر في موضوع اهم منه
اقصد مثلا الاختبارات او اي شي ثاني
لاني وبصراحه دائما سرحانه وافكر ومالي خلق حق اكل شسوي احس نفسي انتهت من التفكير
لدرجه حتى صاحباتي تاثروا من اللي شوفوه فيني
وانا ما ابيهم يتاثرون  ولا ابيهم يدمرون مستقبلهم لى حسابي؟
مادري حتي شقول بس هل تقدر تساعدني ولو بشي بسيييييييييييييط؟؟ وساكون ممتنه لك كثيرااااا

اسفه على الازعاج
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*اكيد اخيه وبكل امتنان..* 
*ملخص لكتاب شهير يهتم بالتفكير الإيجابي و هو كتاب* 
*قوة عقلك الباطن نقلته لك من احدى المواقع الي اتابهعا..* 
*اولاً اقسام العقل :-*
*القعل ينقسم إلى جزئين مهمين هما --- 1- العقل الظاهر (الواعي) . 2- العقل الباطن .*

*1-العقل الظاهر (الواعي) :- هو العقل المفكر الذي يقع عليه عبء الأختيار على سبيل المثال : أنت تختار كتبك و منزلك وشريكك ، وتتخذ كل قراراتك بعقلك الواعي عن طريق العمليات المنطقية نعم أو لا .* 
*2-العقل الباطن :- قلبك يستمر في عمله بشكل آلي ، وعمليات الهضم و الدورة الدموي و التنفس تدار بإذن الله ثم بعقلك الباطن حتى و انت نائم ، وهذه العمليات خاصة و تدار بواسطة العقل الباطن .* 

*مثال توضيحي :*
*يضرب المثل بالعقل الظاهر (الواعي) بأنه الحارس*
*يضرب المثل بالعقل الباطن بأنه الحديقة الخصبة التي إن زرعت العنب فيها ستجني العنب ، وإن زرعت فيها الشوك ستجني منها الشوك ، أي ان زرعت في عقلك الباطن الافكار الجملية فإنك سوف تجني منها العوائد و النتائج أجمل ، و أن زرعت فيها الأفكار السيئة المتشائمة فأنك لن تجني إلا التعب و الخسارة ، وهذا مايدل عليه قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله (( تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه ))*  

*ثانياً كيف يعمل عقلك :-*
*تأتي الفكره على شكل رسائل إلى عقلك الظاهر ثم يقوم بترشيحها بالقبول أو الرفض وهو ما يسمى بالمطق الرياضي ، إن رفضها فإنها تزول عنه مع العلم بأن الفكرة من المحتمل أن تعود إليه ، و إن تقبلها فإنها تطبع مباشرتاً في العقل الباطن و تكون جاهزة و قيد التنفيذ .* 
*مثال :*
*ذهب رجل إلى كاهن ليسأله عن مستقبله ، مع العلم بأن لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله عز وجل ، فقال الكاهن له إنك سوف تموت عند اكتمال البدر والكاهن لا يعلم وإنما قالها لكي يدعي علم الغيب ، شعر الرجل بالخوف و الفزع ، اخبر الرجل أهله بتلك النبؤات وكان مقتنعأ به بيقين تام .*
*وعندما اقترب اكتمال البدر أصبح الرجل منسحباً وغير مقبل للحياة ، وقبل شهر كان سعيدأ يتمتع بالصحة والعافية التامة ، والآن اصبح مريضاً مقعداً ، وعند الموعد المحدد حدثة له أزمه قلبية ومات دون أن يعرف شخصياً انه هو سبب موته .* 
*دعونا ننظر إلى كيف تعامل عقله مع هذه الأكاذيب ، عندما قال له الكاهن بأنه سوف يموت أستجاب عقله الظاهر لهذه النبوؤت و صدقها و قام بطباعتها في عقله الباطن و أصبحت قيد التنفيذ و مع الخوف والرهبة اصبح يكرر ما قاله الكاهن حتى رسخت في علقه فإنعزل عن الحياة وبدأ بالشاؤم .* 
*لذلك عليك بالتفاؤل دائما ردد الافكار الجميلة في عقلك و داوم عليها وسوف تتحقق بإذن الله عز وجل واعرف بأن ما ينطبع في عقلك الباطن يعبر عنه عقلك الظاهر .* 

*ثالثاً كيف تجعل عقلك الباطن يعمل لحسابك :*
*إن أول شيء يتعين علك أتدركه وتستوعبه هو أن عقلك الباطن في حالة عمل دائم . هو نشط ليلا و نهاراً سوء اصدرت اليه أوامر بالعمل وام لم تصدر .أن عقلك الباطن هو عامل البناء لجسمك ولكنك لا تستطيع تفهم أو تعي أو تسمع هذه العنلية الداخلية التي تتم بصمت . فما تتصل به هو عقلك الظاهر وليس الباطن . ولذا عليك ان تشغله بتوقع الأفضل وتأكد بان الافكار التي تراودك بشكل معتاد تقوم على كل ماهو محبب لك وصادق وعادل و حسن ابدأ من الآن بالأهتمام بعقلك الباطن و انت تعلم بقلبك وروحك أن عقلك الباطن دائما يعبر ، ويظهر و يجسد كل شيء وفقاً لتفكيرك المعتاد ، تأكد من أن حلول جميع المشاكل كامن في عقلك الباطن و يتدفق من خلالك بشكل منسجم و بهدوء و سلام ووفرة ،فكر في عقلك الباطن على أنه الذكاء المفعم بالحياة و الرفيق الودود طوال رحلة حياتك .* 

*من الافكار التي تستحق التوقف لتذكرها .* 
*1- قبل توجهك للنوم ، او قبل الشروع في تركيز في شيء ما ، أبلغ عقلك الباطن بمشكلة تواجهها أو مرت عليك و تأكد من أنه سوف يأتي لك بالحل ، صدقني سوف ترى العجائب .*
*2- أياً يكن الشي الذي تطبعه في عقلك الباطن فإنه يظهر على شاشة الأحداث و التجارب التي تمر بها ، ولذا يجب عليك مراقبة جميع الأفكار التي تدخل عقلك الواعي بعناية*
*3- الفعل وردة الفعل هي قانون كوني ، فكرتك هي الفعل و استجابة عقلك الباطن لها هي ردة الفعل ، لذا عليك مراقبة أفكارك .*
*4- يرجع سبب الاحباط وعدم تحقق الرغبات ،فإذا وضعت العقبات والصعاب وقمت بالتسويف ، فإن عقلك سيستجيب وفقاً لذلك كله ، ووبذلك تعطل كل شيء يكون في مصلحتك .* 

*اخيه لاتجعلي الاكتئاب يصل الى المساس بمستقبلك وتيقني ان ماتصنعيه*
*في عقلك تبرمجه جوارحك... وذاكري ما في شي اسمه بوقف مابذاكر..*
*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله...* 


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز بحر الشوق
انها لغريبه  فعلا 
وانا اقرا ماكتبته انت وانا مبتسمه لماذا؟لاادري
بس تصدق من زمان وانا احاول اتحكم بعقلي الواعي من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بس مادري الى الحين المحاولات كلها بائت بالفشل 
وبما ان مابعد الفشل الا النجاح فباذن الله بنجح 
ومشكوره على المساعده ومثل ماقلت لك الاوان فات بس راح استفيد منها الايام القادمه 
فالحياه طويييييييييييييييييييله صح؟
ومااعرفه اليوم ساستفيد منه غدا اليس كذلك؟
ومعذره على الازعاج والكلافه
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*الريشة الناعمة..*

*مرحبا..*

*ولا يهمك اخيه كلنا اعضاء ومشرفين*
*انكمل بعض..*
*ولا فيه اي كلافة او ازعاج..*
*الباب مفتوح لك مجدداً...*
*ودوماً..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## هنااا

السيطرة على العقل الباطن واننا نخليه يعمل لحسابنا 
فكرة بجد هايلة دة فعلا لو قدرنا يبقى ممكن ننجح فى حاجات كثيؤ
فكرة تستحق التجربة
تحياتى لك

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم*

*هناا*

*على تواجدك الرائع*
*واتمنى ان تكون نقطة بداية للوصول*
*الى باطننا..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
الغالي بحر الشوق
هاي المشكلة انا و لة مرة قلتها لاحد لكني راح اقولها لك طلبا للنصح
اخوي انا عندي مشكلة الكتمان اي شيء صار لي ما اقوله لاحد بس هاي خلها على صوب
و ننطلق للاهم
اخوي المحترم
كانت لدي صديقة انا و هي كنا اصدقاء من الصف الاول الابتدائي
في اول يوم دراسي لي قالت لي امي ان اجلس بقربها و كذلك قالت لها امها
اصبحنا اعز صديقتين
حتى الصف الاول الاعدادي ((اللعام))
انا رحت في فرقة 8 و هي في فرقة 6
يعني ما صرنا وية بعض
بس كنت اروح و ياها في الفسحة
شوي شوي و لا قامت تييب ربعها اللي وياها و ياها في الصف
معانا في الفسحة
بصراحة انا تمللت كنت اتم اقعد ساكتة
و كل ساعة وحدة تقول حق الثانية 
تعالي بقول لج شيء

هاي في الفصل الاول
في الصفل الثاني
لم اتحمل ذلك
و قمت رحت و ية ربعي اللي معاي في الصف
و ما قمت اروح و ياها في الفسحة
لكن لين كنت اجوفها كنت اضحك وياها بس هي ما كانت تضحك وياي
و بعدين عرفت انها ما قامت تكلمني
قلت حق ربعي
و لة وحدة قالت لي
لا تروحين لها انتي وايد احسن منها
هي كانت تبيج حق المصلحة***لاني انا كنت متفوقة و كنت دائما اعلمها ****
و بنت قالت ان بنات يقولون انج انتي من هديتيها تغيرتي و صرتي حليوة
ووحدة ثانية تقول ان هي بس كانت تبيني لها
فهي غارت لين جافتني اروح و ية ناس غيرها
فهل اعتذر انا لها لكني انا اعرفها حق المعرفة اذا اعتذرت ما بقبل اعتذاري و بتهينني
ام اتركها فان الله كان يريد ان ابتعد عنها لانها كانت تريدني للمصلحة
الحين انا بروح ثاني اعدادي هل اعتذر لها في اول يوم
ام اتصل بها ام ماذا
آسفة اخوي اذا زودتها

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

* الاخت الغالية ..*

*المومياء*

*كم اسعدني تواجدك وطرحك ولا تنسي نحن هنا اسرة واحدة*
*ولا تقولي زوتها بالعكس ان شاء الله و الهمني العافية وطول العمر*
*لن اترك هذا ما حييت..*

*لا تظلميها هذا اول شيء ولا تتسرعي وتخاصميها  و لا تنسي لأن تغير المكان عليها*
*وقل الوقت الي كنتو تجلسوا فيه مع بعض ، وزادوا معافها واكيد في وحدة في الصف*
*الثاني اخذت مكانش طبعاً هذا قد يكون طبيعي نسبياً لأن بطبيعة الحال ان تجد احد قريب*
*منها في البيئة الثانية تتعاون معها وتساعدها وبصراحة انا مرت علي مثل هذه السالفة*
*عندما نقلت الى صف ثاني في البداية كنت مسكين ولا حتى اتكلم مع احد لأني ما اعرف*
*احد كنت انتظر الفسحة تجي بسرعة علشان اروح اشوف الي اعرفه او بالاحرى الي اعرفهم*
*ومع مرور الوقت قلت جلستي مع اصحابي الاولين وكونت صحبة جديدة وهذا مو معناها* 
*اني نسيت اصحابي الاولين بالعكس كنا نلتقي يوم الخميس او الاربعاء وعادي ..*
*انصحش خييتي ان تقومي بالاتصال لها ولا تجعلي الامر ذو حساسية كبيرة والله لا يفرقكم..*
*وبالتوفيق،،*



*وتقبلي تحياتي* 
*اخوك*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل لي ببعض المداخله اخي العزيز بحر الشوق وهل تتقبلين رائيي اخيتي الحبيبه المومياءه
ارجو اني ماكون ملقوفه بس حابه اطرح وجهه نظري
اخيتي الحبيبه 
بصراحه انا نفسش بالضبط صار لي هالموقف
وعلى فكره بعد انا بعد كنت متفوقه ومع ذلك كل زميلاتي اللي اهم اعز اعز ناس علي بهالدنيا 
اقل مستوى مني في الشطاره وهذا طبعا مو مدح فيني بس ابي اوضح وجهه نظرش انها تبي مصلحتها فهمتي 
المهم اني انا بعد اشرح لهم  واعلمهم واحيانا ماراجع ايام الامتحانات بسبب انشغالي معاهم 
ولاني كل حين بشرح حق وحده شي فيضيع الوقت والوقت كله فداء لهم
وعلى فكره انا بعد علاقتي معاهم عشره عمر طوييييييييييييييله
المهم انا بعد كانت خلافات بينا وماكنا ندرس بنفس الفصل ومانشوف بعض الا في الفسحه
وكنا نختلف كثير ومع ذلك ماعمري فكرت انهم مصادقيني عشان مصلحه لا بس الفراق اللي صار هو اللي زحزح الثقه اللي بينا شوي بس واحنا بحاجه فقط لتوضيح الصداقه اللي بينا
ونصلح الامور ونشرح الاسباب وصدقيني صدقيني وانا اكبر منش وخبرتي اوسع 
اذا كنتم بصراحه متصادقتين في الله ماراح تفترقون ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
ولو اللي يصير لان عمر الصداقه المصلحجيه ماتتم وانتي اتقولين انها معاش من الابتدائيه
وهذي عشره عمر وماعتقد انه فيها اي مصلحه فانتي حاولي تشرحين لها وتتفاهمون 
وانشاء الله ترجعون لبعض باذن الله
وبعدين لاتتفائلين بالشر وانتي مهما عرفتيها ماتدرين عن اللي بداخلها ولاتتوقعين الا الخير 
ولاتقولين انها ماراح تتقبل اعتذارش انتي شوفي بالول رده الفعل وبعدين حكمي
ومعذره اخيه على التدخل واسمح لي اخوي الغالي بحر الشوق على اللقافه واتمنى 
اخيتي انش فهمتي ماارمي اليه
وعذرا مره اخرى واتمنى لكما الصداقه الدائمه ولكم مني خالص الدعاء انشاء الله
تقبلو مروري الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*



*جداً روعة مشاركتك اخيه..*

*الريشة الناعمة*

*لا  لقافة ولاحاجة اختي رأيك مسموع*
*ومفتوح لك المجال لأبداء الرأي في اي*
*شكوة او مشكلة ولا يقتصر على بحر الشوق*
*فقط ..*
*ونحن بانتظار ان تساهمي في حلول اخرى مع بحر الشوق..*

*شكراً لك على النشاط الرائع..*
*وعساه دوووووم..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## المومياءة

بحر الشوق
الريشة الناعمة
كل الشكر للنصائح 
و بصراحة انا استحي اني اتصل
لان السالفة بدأت من الفصل الثاني
و اذا انا الحين اتصل لها شنو تتوقعون ان بكون ردة فعلها
هل تجوف ان هاي شيء لطيف
ام انها تقول ان هاي مو من صدقها
لان لو انتو مكانها بشنو راح تحسون ؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*مرحبا اختي العزيزة..*

*المومياء*

*ترى عادي اختي لو صار اتصال منك لها لو مجرد انك تشرهي عليها*
*واتعاتبيها والصراحة راحة..*
*صدقيني اختي ترى هذي الحياة بسيطه لحظة تنهيها ..*
*كلميها ولا تترددي في شيء..*
*وانا لو في مكانها بقول لك ليش يالقاطعة.. هههههه*


*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسلم اخوي الغالي بحر الشوق
اختي الحبيبه المومياءه
ماعليه ماتقولين انها صديقه الطفوله 
خلاص اجل ولازم الصداقه فيها تضحيه صح والا؟
وبعدين انتي ماراح تخسرين شي الا ويمكن يصير العكس يمكن اهي محتاجتش بعد
بس مستحيه وصدقيني صدقيني مهما الانسان ياخذ صداقات ماراح تكون مثل الصديق 
الاول فمابالش من  اللي بينهم عشره عمر
انتي جربي واتصلي وفهميها الضروف وانشاء الله راح تتفاهمون وترجعون احسن من قبل 
ومثل ماقلت لش اذا كنتوا تبون ترجعون لبعض مافي اي احد يقدر يفرقكم غير اللي خلقكم
وعرفي في ذاك الوقت وانتي تكلمينها ان الله وياش لانش تبين الاصلاح واهل البيت
سلام الله عليهم بعد وياش وهذا غيرنا احنا بعد صح والا؟
فتوكلي على الله واتصلي ولاتسبقين الاحداث
ولاتتوقعين الا الخير 
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله ولك مني دعواتي ودعوات بحر الشوق صح بحر والا ......
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

:amuse:  بكل تأكيد دعواتنا لك .. :amuse:

----------


## المومياءة

الغالي بحر الشوق
حبيبتي الريشة الناعمة 
مشكورين و بصراحة اقنعتوني اني اتصل فيها
و اذا صار اي جديد بخبركم

مشكووووووورين
 :bigsmile:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العفو اخيتي الحبيبه المومياءه 
عاد بشرينا ها تراني على احر من الجمر ابي اسمع اخبار حلوه انشاء الله اوكي
الله يصلح بينكم انشاء الله
مع تحياتي لك الريشه الناعمه

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........
أشكرك أختاه على طرحك هذا القتراح الجيد وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله ويعطيش الله العافية
بصراحة كان في بالي من زماااااااان اطرح هذه المشكلتين الي عندي وأتمنى انش تحلينهم اليي في أسرع وقت :
1) بصراحة أحيانا وأني جالسة في البيت أتضايق وأحس بحزن وبكاء غير طبيعي وأظل بروحي أصيح وماأعرف شسوي وأحس ان الدنيا ضايقة فيني واني رغم صغرسني أحس بهالأشياء وأحتاج قلب يفهمني ويسمعني لكن أظل معزولة في غرفتي أصيح وأكون حزينة لكن ماادري شنو الحل وأفرك اني ودي أتقرب الى ربي أكثر لكن مااعرف اشلون ؟! فأرجو مساعدتي في أقرب فرصة بصراحة غالبا ماأشعر بهالشي وأظل كاتمة شعوري وأحيانا أفتح قلبي الى ناس قريبين مني ألقاهم مايقدرون يساعدوني معني انسانة ماينقصني شي ملتزمة بحجابي لكن ماادري اشلون أرضي نفسي  :closedeyes: وأحيانا أفكر اقول يمكن من الفراغ الي عاني منه قلوبنا لكن الله العالم...

2)واما المشكلة الثانية فهي الملل وخصوصا لما جاءت العطلة أكون غالبا متمللة وماأعرف وين أروح أظل على النت او اروح أتمشى في البيت وأكون متمللة حديي أقعد وية أمي وأأفأف وأقول ابغي أطلع وبس هذا حالي وأفكر ودي أسوي اليي برنامج يومي لكن أحتاج الى من يساعدني وماأعرفش شنو أسوي فأرجو منك أختي ان تساعديني فهذه أقرب وسيلة لي لأطرح مشكلتي ولك الشكر الجزيل.....

مع خالص تحياتي:
ناصرة المهدي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة*

*ناصرة المهدي*

*مرحبا بك في بيتك الثاني*
*بين ربعك واحبابك..*
*انا لي رجعه بس اعطي المجال الى* 
*الاخت العزيزة الريشة الناعمة..*


*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن اساعد وابدي برايي ؟؟ :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
اخيتي الغاليه ناصره المهدي 
انا بصراحه بقولش رايي وبعد بحر الشوق ماراح يقصر وراح يكتب لش رايه 
وانشاء الله راح تستفيدين
اممممممممممم
بخصوص المشكله الاوللا 
اخيتي الحبيبه ممكن سؤال  :bigsmile: 
ماعندش صديقه ترتاحين الها ابدا ؟؟
اذا عندش فهذا شي حلوووووووووووووووو 
روحي كلميها وزوريها وان كانت مثل ماتقولين ماتقدر اتساعد على الاقل يكون في احد
حاس فيش ويفهمش ويتألم معاش بدل ماتتألمين بروحش  :bigsmile: 
واذا قلتي مافيه عندش الله واهل البيت سلام الله عليهم
تقربي منهم باي وسيله وقدمي شكواش لهم وراح ترتاحين لانهم سلام الله عيهم مايخيبون
احد ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وطيب بدل ماتصيحين وانتي مكانش قومي توضي وصلي ركعتين قربه لله تعالى
وادعي الله بكل حرقه قلب وتوسلي بأهل البيت سلام الله عليهم
وانشاء الله وباذنه راح تشوفين الحل اللي تنتظرينه وربي راح يفرجها انشاء الله
وعلى فكره جربي تقرين زياره عاشوراء تراها عظيييييييييمه جدا وحاجتش انشاء الله 
ومشكلتش راح تنحل اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييد 
بس انتي واظبي عليها طيب


اما بخصوص المشكله الثانيه 
فيا اخيتي انا اشير عليكي بان تقضي هذا الوقت اللي ماتدرين وش تسوين فيه
تدرسن حوزه تراها يعني بتنفعش حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
منها بتتعرفين على اهل البيت اكثر ومنها بتكسرين وقت الفراغ 
واذا ماقدرتي عندش القران وعندش الدعاء 
ياحبيبتي صج الدنيا قاسيه حيل على الكبير والصغير بس احنا لازم نحارب بعد ضد كل 
شي ممكن يؤثر سلبا عليها صح والا ؟؟؟
طيب جربي تقرين ختمه او تقرين كتب دينيه او حتى عندش الحسينيه شاركي 
باحتفلاتها وروحي كل يوم الها وتسمعي راح ترتاحين حيل وراح ترضين على نفسش 

اسفه اخيه على الاطاله وانا متاكده اني نفخت راسش فالعذر والسموحه  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
مع تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## حنين الأمل

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووووووور اخوي بحر الشوق على الثقه 
واتمنى اني اكون تحت حسن ظنك انشاء الله
تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*احسنت اخيه ..*

*ريوش  على الابداع الرائع*
*والنصائح القيمة..*
*بانتظار الاخت ناصرة المهدي ان تنفذ*
*واعتقد مابعد كلام اختي الريشة كلام الا اذا*
*هناك استفسار ثاني انا مستعد للمشاركة..*
*واكيد ريشه جاهزة بعد..*
*الحمد لله صرنا اثنين لأن من زمان*
*وانا لحالي ولا احد يشارك معي هموم*
*الاعضاء ..*
*فعلاً ارحب بك اخيتي الريشة على هذا* 
*المجهود ..*
*وان شاء الله دوووووووم..*
 :noworry: 

*اختي الكريمة*

*ناصرة المهدي*

*انا مع كلام الاخت الريشة الناعمة بس*
*بوضح لك اكثر..*
*حاولي بطريقة ما تغيير روتين بسيط في حياتك اليومية..*
*نظمي لك مواعيد مع الاصدقاء وادعيهم الى منزلك..*
*ثقي بمن يثق بك ولا تجعلي الشيطان يسيطر على عقلك..*
*ان كان النت الملجئ الوحيد لك دون الناس فهذا خطأ كبير*
*يجب عليك محاربة الوحدة باشياء متعددة..*
*يكاد النت يصبح مرض نفسي عند علماء النفس فمنهم*
*من شخصه على هذا الحال..*
*انتبهي!!*

*لا تندفعي في البكاء بدون سبب وانتي تعلمين انه ليس هناك*
*شيء الا وله سبب ..*
*احبي شيء لتعمليه فالمرء يحب ما يعمل ليعمل مايحب..*
*احمدي الله انك لم تكوني غير انتي..*
*تنظيم برنامج يعتمد على مدى ارادتك..*
*حاولي ان تسجلي في نادي ديني..*
*والله يا اختي ان هناك الف الف شغله يقدر الواحد* 
*يشغل نفسه فيها في هذه الاجازة ولكن انتي ماعوتي*
*نفسك من البداية وكان كل همك الرواح الى المدرسة*
*طيب في المستقبل بتنجحي وتتخرجي ..*
*فالنفترض انك جلست وقت طويل بدون عمل*
*ويش راح اتسوي حينتها..*
*لان القسم الاكبر والشاغل الاكثر في حياتك*
*كانت المدرسة..*
*واخير ادعوا الله بان يوفقك الى الخير..*


**

*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا اخوي الغالي بحور    
العفو وتعال بعدين صج تبيني اشاركك بهموم الاعضاء ؟؟
لان الموضوع بصراحه موضوعك وانا مابي اتدخل 
ومشكووووووووووووور حيل على الثقه بجد مشكوووووووووور
وربي يقدرني اكون عند حسن ظنك  >>>>>>ياقادر ياكريم
بس اتصدق بجد حبيت الموضوع وحبيت اشارك فيه 
اهو صج ممكن ارائي تكون على قدي وبدائيه بس مع ذلك احس بشعور رهييييييييييب
يجنننننننننننننننن بجد دخلت الفرحه لقلبي 
مشكور اخوي بحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووور  >>>لا عز الله بتموت البنت
بس تدري انا مستانسه اكثر لاني واثقه اني راح استفيد من خبرتك واراءك انشاء الله
تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*



* الف شكر لك اختي الغالية..*

*الريشة الناعمة..*

*وان شاء الله الوناسة دووووم في*
*حياتك والفرح مايترك بابك..*
*على فكرة :*
*ويش صار في موضوع الامس نفذتي* 
*كلامي او لا....؟*





*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووووووووووووور اخوي تسلم لي والله
لا الليله انفذه انشاء الله
يالله كاني الحين بسجل خروج وبروح انام وبكره انشاء اوصف لك النهر الاخضر
تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

أشكر أخي العزيز (بحر الشوق) وأختي العزيزة(الريشة الناعمة) على هذه النصائح الجيدة ولكن 
كل الي قلتينه اني اسويه اروح حوزة من قبل لكن الحين هونت ومارحت لاني اعرف الدروس الي يدرسون اياها واروح المواتم لكن بس في المناسبات مثل الوفيات او المواليد وهذا حالي ولكن لي حد الىن مالقيت الشي الي يريحني واني خاطري ادرس دورات لكن ماادري اشلون لكن أشكركم على هذه المشاركات التي أضافت الى قلبي الفرح والسرور ومثل ماقلت اني اسوي كللللل شي فقط الربع مااعتقد امي ترضى اني اروح اليهم لكن بالنسبة الى بيت جيراننا اروح اليهم عادي وهم ماعندهم وقت يجوني في الاساس واتمنى تتقبلون مروري ولكم الشكر الجزيل........

مع خالص تحياتي:
ناصرة المهدي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخيتي ناصره المهدي
فكره حلوه حيييييييييييييل انش تدرسين دورات 
وانا بصراحه يعني ودي تدرسين دورات في البرمجه العصبيه حلوه حيييييييييييييييييييل
وبتستفيدين منها كثييييييييييييييييييييير 
حاولي تقنعين الوالده انش تدرسينها وجربيها وراح تستفيدين انشاء الله
تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

أشكرك أختي العزيزة (الريشة الناعمة) على هذا المرور الرائع ولكن ممكن أعرف شنو البرمجة العصبية؟! لأني بصراحةأول مرة أسمع عنها ويمكن ماعندنا في البحرين واذا عجبتني راح أدرسها بس وضحي لي ممكن؟!

مع خالص حبي للجميع:
ناصرة المهدي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معذره اخيه على التاخير لاني كنت منشغله الفتره الاخيره
فاسألك العذر والسموحه
امممممممممم
اما عن سؤالش عن الدورات فأنا بقولش عن بعض معلوماتي اللي اعرفها واتمنى من اخوي بحر المساعده  طيب بحور
وعلى فكره انا مادرستها بس يعني كانت عندنا مدرسه تدرسها وكانت تعطينا 
معلومات كثيره من اللي تدرسه وانا اتمنى حيل اني ادرسها
وانشاء الله ربي يكتب لي 
طيب
هذي الدورات تهتم بطريق تفكير الانسان او بالاحرى العقل الباطن وبعد تساعد على معرفه كيفيه
التعامل مع الناس ( لان في ناس سمعيين وبصريين وحسيين )
وفي هذا القسم  تطوير الذات جربي تقرين مواضيعه لانها تقريبا جزء من هالدورات 
وطبعا هذي الدورات تساعد كثير وتدخل في العلاج يعني تشبه الطب 
طيب بقولش مثال 
في شاب سعودي دائم التنقل من شغله اللي في الدمام وبيته اللي في الاحساء 
ودائما كذه 
وفي مره من المرات قرر ياخذ ابوه معاه وسبحان الله اثناء القياده 
وقع حادث وتوفي الاب ولكن الابن لم يصاب
وبعد الحادث خلاص الشاب كان دائما يلقي اللوم على نفسه وهون مايسوق وكان يخاف حيل من
السيارات وكذه حالته 
الى ان عرضه احد من افراد عائلته الى شخص دارس في البرمجه 
وطبعا استعمل هذا الشخص اساليب البرمجه لمعالجه هذا الشاب 
والحمد لله صار الموضوع عادي ورع الشاب يسوق السياره 
طيب هذا طبعا جزء من اجزاءها وهي اقسام كثيييره 
ومادري شلون اوصلها لش بس انتي حاولي تقرين مواضيع هالمنتدى وراح تستفيدين 
وتفهمين اكثر 
عذرا لاني ماقدرت اوفيش المعلمات اللي تبينها 
وانشاء الله بحر يوضح لش اكثر  (  احم لاتخيب ظني بحور اوك )
تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اهلاً اختي الغالية..*

*الريشة الناعمة* 

*اهتمام جميل ومتابعة رائعة..*
*اتمنى دوووووووام العطاء..*
*وماشاء الله عجبني جداً المثال*
*الي ضربتيه..*
*وابداً مايخيب ضنك..*

*وان كان على البرمجة العصبية اللغوية*
*فهي بحر (طبعاً مو بحر الشوق)هههههههه..*
*طبعاً انا حاط اكثر من موضوع يتكلم عن هذه*
*اللغة تقدرين تدخلي وتتصفحيها ..*
*او احاول اكتب موضوع خاص بالحلول عن طريق البرمجة..*
*واتشوفي فكرة عنها..*

*انا بصرحة ممتن الى الاخت العزيزة*
*ريوش شوش على ما تقدمهمن جزيل العطاء وان شاء*
*الله راح اضع موضوع خاص لك اخيه ريشة*
*عن قريب بس مفاجأة..*

*وتمنياتي للأخت ناصرة المهدي بالفائدة*
*والمتعة..*



*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ها بحور شنو قلت
اكيد تمزح مو
اها عاد قول شنو الموضوع الله يخلييييييييك 
بسرعه قولي طيب انا في الانتظار
ريوش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*هلا اختي..*

*ريوش*

*انتظري ماقلت لك مفاجأة..*
*ان شاء الله بعد كم يوم...*


*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طيب بنتظر مع ان اكره شي عندي الانتظار
بس يالله الصبر زين
تحياتي ريوش

----------


## بحر الشوق

تم

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بصراحة وبكل الاحترام والود والمحبة أشكر أختي (الريشة الناعمة) وكذلك صاحب هذه الفكرة أخي العزيز(بحر الشوق) على هذه المساعدة الطيبة والفضل الكبير الذي لن أنساه أبدا والنصائح الذي أفادتني كثيرا وشكرا لكم كل الشكر وبصراحة وااااايد ارتحت لكم ولكلامكم وأتمنى اني أستطيع رد هذا المعروف الجميل لكم .........وتقبلوا مني هذا الكلام والتحيات 

ناصرة المهدي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا اخيه ناصره المهدي
الباب مفتوح لك وللجميع والحمد لله اذا استفدتي 
وهذا فخر لي ولبحوور صح بحر
واذا احتجتي الى شي فكلنا اذان صاغيه ومستعدين للمساعده بما نقدر عليه
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

مرحبا..

اهلا اخيه ناصرة المهدي تحياتي لك واشكرك 
على الثقة الممنوحة..
ولاعدمنا الله العافية في خدمتكم..

هلا ريوووش بكل تأكيد سبقتني في الحديث
والله يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخرة والاجر الكبير
في تحقيق الحقيق..


بحوور

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيو بحوووووووور
بصراحه انا حابه اخذ رايك في موضوع خارج تماما  عن هالقسم فهل ممكن يعني؟؟؟ :embarrest: 
على العموم اهو يختص بمجال الدراسه  :bigsmile: 
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

اهلا اخيه ريووووش افااا وهل يعني انا بقول لا؟؟
اسألي اخيه ولا يهمك ان شاء الله ما راح تندمي..


بحر

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيوو بحر
ادري مو بس كذا الاوتاكده انك ماراح تقول لا بس تدري يعني
لازم هالمقدمات يعني تقدر تعتبرها البهارات خخخخخخخخ
امممممممممممممممم
انا قلت لك من قبل اني ماكملت اختباري لشهاده الثانويه صح؟؟؟ والانسيت عاد اذا نسيت كاني مذكرتك 
ويعني بصراحه مادري السبب اللي منعني من الاختبار في ذيك الايام والحمد لله تخلصت منه
يعني ذالحين ماعندي شي انشاء الله يشغل تفكيري
الزبده ان اهلى يقولون كلهم اني اعيد السنه من اول وجديد
ومعلمتي تقول حرام اضيع التعب اللي تعبته من البدايه وتبيني اعيد دور
وانا بصراحه محتاره من اطاوع واخذ برايه
انا اخاف اعيد السنه وماتحمل 
واخاف اعيد دور والتسجيل كل مخلص وبعدين احلامي كلها راح تتحطم
فما ادري انا محتااااااااااااااااااااااااره حييييل
فساعدني بليز ومشكوور خيو مقدما
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*مرحبا اخيه..*

*ريوووش*

*والله اقول لك شيء هذا الشيء راجع*
*لك انتي لوحدك لا تخلي ولا احد يدخل فيه*
*لان لو عطيتي المجال مابتصير لش كلمه بعدين*
*وبيدخلوا في حياتش لا تقولي هذا كبر الموضوع*
*لا بالعكس اول الشيء قطرة وبعدين تتغير كل الامور*
*طاوعيني وشاوري نفسش انتين وشوفي وين الصالح لش* 
*وتقدري عليه وسويه لا تسمعي الى كلام احد في مثل هذه*
*الامور لاجل ما تندمي وبعدين كلمة لو ما تنفع..*
*بس اذا تبغي وجهة نظر ان ماتعودي السنة ولاحاجة استمري*
*والمكتوب لش بتاخذيه ماسمعتي المثل الي يقول لو تسعي سعي*
*الوحوش غير رزقك ما تحوش ههههههه..*

*تحياتي لك خيه وان شاء الله ما ازعجتك بردي...*


*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو خيو بحووور
بصراحه مادري والله محتاره حييييييييييييييييييل
وانا ابي اخذ باري اللي اكبر مني لان خبرتهم في لحياة اكبر
واخاف اخذ رائي واندم او رايهم وهم اندم
على العموم انا بشوف بحاول اتخذ راي وانا اتحمل المسؤليه كامله
مشكوور اخوي وسوري للازعاج
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*العفو .... لا لا و لا ازعاج ولا حاجة..*
*نحن هنا لاجلكم..*
*واتبعي حدسك وقرري..*



*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيو بحر
طيب ممكن تعطيني بعض المعلومات اللي تساعدني على اتخاذ قراري؟؟
اكيد اي صح؟؟
امممممممممممممم
في حاله انا قدمت دور ثاني هل مثلا في فرصه للتسجيل لطالبات الدور الثاني؟؟
واذا في يعني هل هناك امل ان انقبل في التخصص اللي ابيه انشالله اذا جبت النسبه المطلوبه؟؟
او اصلا هل في امل لطالبات الدور الثاني امل في انهم ينقبلون ؟؟؟
بصراحه هالاجوبه عن هذي الاسئله راح تساعدني حيل في اتخاذ قراري
فاتمنى انك تقدر تجيب الاجوبه
ادري اني كلفت عليك كثير بطلباتي
بس يالله اجرك على الله مو علي
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## بحر الشوق

طيب اخيه العزيزة ريوووش
هناك اساليب في اختيار الشيء الصعب
ممكن اني اسوي خيرة استخير الله في
شيء معين انتي تميلين اليه ..
وممكن استند الى المقربين لي في الصف
السابق..
او ان تكوني حازمة الرأي وتتعلمي ان من الخطأ
الانتظار في الفراغ..
انا من وجهة نظري اكملي ولا تعيدي سنة لانه حرام
تضيع سنة كاملة وانتي ما بتاخذي الا رزقش صح والا انا غلطان ؟؟
واسمحي لي اخيه ترى لا في كلافة ولاحاجة بس حطي اي استفسار
وانا ان قدرت ووفقني الله اخدمك.. 


بحر

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيو
انا بصراحه فكرت بالخيره بس مادري
طيب ممكن تجيب لي المعلومات اللي كتبتها من قبل 
لاني وبصراحه ماعرف احد عشان يجيب لي هالمعلومات واهي راح تساعدني حيل عشان
اقرر ومااقي شي على الاختبارات
مشكوور خيو
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*بصراحة توني داخلة الموضوع ومررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره عجبني* 

*تسلم أخي بحور على الأبداع*

*والفن في الأختيار*

*والله يعينش ياريوشه*

*ممكن أذا تبغي أقدم الش مساعدة لأني أدرس في الجامعة وأذا تبغي*

*مساعدة أن شاء الله مرح أقصر*

*ولا تخافي توكلي على ربش وربش كريم*

*وفيه تسجيل للدور الثاني بس أنتينا أي قسم تبغين لأنه يعتمد*

*وأذا كنتي جايبه نسبه ممتازة الدور الأول كملي وأدخلي الأمتحانات والله بيعطيش على قد نيتش*

*والحين صار التسجيل وأنتينا في البيت من النت تقدري تسجلي والقسم الي تبغيه*

*أسفه تدخلت في سؤال مو اليي*

*بس حبيت أقدم المساعدة*

*عذرا*

----------


## روح البراءة

وأنا بعد عندي مشكلة بس بقولها بعد ماشوف قرار الحلوة 

ريوشه وش بتسوي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو خستو روح البراءه مشكووره لمساعدتش لي
وتدرين شجعتيني اكثر عشان اختبر
طيب شوفي انا الدور الاول جبت 99 ومانقصت الا درجه وحده بس 
وانا حسبت المعدل اللي راح اجيبه لانهم حسبوا لي المعدل في المواد الخمس اللي اختبرتهم وراح اجيب يعني انشاء الله 97 وزود 
يعني ماتوصل 98
فها  هل اختبر برأيش ترى انا بجد محتاجه اخذ اراء
وشنو القسم اللي يمكن ادخله
اذا تقدرين يعني تجيبين لي المعلومات خيتو
وعلى فكره انا سمعت انه ماكو  تسجيل لطالبات الدور الثاني فماادري فهل انتي متاكده انه فيه؟؟
مشكووره حييييييييييييل خيتو على المساعده وربي يقدرني خيتو اني اردها لش انشاء الله
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*أهلين حبيبتي* 


*  عذرا توني شايفه ردش غاليتي*

*أذا كذا يعني لاتفوتين الفرصه عليش*

*مادام أن نسبتش والحمد لله ممتازة*

*لأنش ماتضمني  تعيدي سنه وماتصيبش ظروف تعيقش وهذي سنه كامله لاتنسين*

*ومن الي قال  مافيه الدمام فيه تسجيل قبل نهاية الأجازة للماخذين دور تاني*

*والرياض فيه للمستوى الثاني* 

*بس ويمكن أنش تدخلي على مواقع الجامعات من النت*

*وتاخذي المعلومات الي تبغيها* 

*وأنا أن شاء الله في رسم الخدمة*

----------


## روح البراءة

*نسبتش أذا هي كذا تقدري تدخلي القسم الي تبغيه*

*بس يعتمد أذا كان قسمش علمي ولا أدبي*

*بالتوفيق* 


*أنتظر أي أستفسار*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووره خيتو روح البراءه
انا علمي وانا من الاحساء ولااقدر اروح ادرس مكان ثاني يعني ماعندي غير جامعه فيصل
ومافي امل كليه لان ماكو فيها تسجيل لطالبات الدور الثاني
فبشنو تشيرين علي ؟؟
اسفه خيتو تعبتش معاي حيل
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*أهلين حبيبتي* 

*تصدقين  ماتوقعت أنش من الأحساء أبدا*


*بس ماشاء الله عليكم حبوبين*

*حبوبتي ماتعبتيني ولا شيء* 

*بس ليش ماتقدرين تروحين غير جامعة فيصل*

*أنا الي سمعته مافيها كل الأقسام*

*وكلية الدمام فيها تسجيل دور تاني* 

*بس الكليات الباقيه مدري*

*والرياض فيها*

*بصراحه أنا ماأيد أنش تعيدين سنه كامله وماتظمني نفسش*

*وش الظروف الي تصيبش*

*يمكن ماتقدري تجمعي الي جمعتيه الحين*

*لي عودة غاليتي*

----------


## روح البراءة

*بالتوفيق يارب أنا مستعدة لأي خدمة*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو خيتو روح البراءه
اتعبتش معاي
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلامـ عليكمـ
اول شي 
متباركين بالمولد :bigsmile: كل عام وانتو يخير
الصراحة لما كنت اتكلم مع وحدة من صاحباتي كلمتني في مشكله
وقلت لها بالموضوع حبت اكتبها كان عدكمـ حل
والمشكله انها اصغر وحدة في بيتهمـ
وكل شي:لا اهي الصغيرة 
مايصير انتي صغيرة 
رغم ان عمرها 16 سنة تقريبا
وفي كل شي محتقرة وماليها معنى 
بحجة انها صغيرة
لا اراء ولانقااش ولاشي
حتى الى الحين
احسها ماعدها ثقة بنفسها
وخجووله 
ولاتحب تنااقش
هذي المشكله بختصاار
مشكوورين مقدما :bigsmile: 
تحياتي
ريحانو

----------


## روح البراءة

*مرحبا غاليتي روح وريحان*

*وأنتي بعد متباركه بالمولد*

*يارب يقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*بحق ميلاده الشريف*


*بس عندي سؤال غاليتي*

*هل حاولت أنها تتكلم مع أحد من أهلها وتقول ألهم عن مشكلتها*

*معاهم*

*يمكن هم ماهم منتبهين الى الي يسوونه*

*ممكن جواب*

----------


## روح البراءة

*ريوشه  حبيبتي*

*فيه تسجيل       للمستوى الثاني في الأحساء بس تدرسي*

*السمستر الثاني* 

*على ماسمعت*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووووووووووووووره حبيبتي روح البراءه
بجد فرحتيني حييييييييييييييييييييل
الله يعطيش العافيه خيتو
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*بالتوفيق يارب للجميع*

*وأنا في الخدمة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
مشكوورة اختي
على الجواب
لكنـ اهي محتقرة  في البيت
ورايها مو مهم زي ماقلت
ولاعمرها كلمت وحدة من خواتها او امها في خصوصيات

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عذرا على التدخل خواتي
طيب خيتو روح وريحان
لازم احنا نغير من اسلوبنا صح
خليها تتكلم مع اهلها وتشوف قبل النتيجه
وترى انا بعد اعاني من مشكله اني ماكلم اهلي ابدا ولا في اي شي
بس انا اكافح اني اتغير 
ومع اني اعاني صعوبات حيل ودائما يقولون لي ام لسان طويل
مع اني ماقول الا الحق
فهم نظروا  للوجه السلبي لي ومانظروا للوجه الايجابي اني بدأت اتكلم معاهم ولو بشكل قليل 
فهم كذه رجعوني للخلف
ولكن بسبب دعم الاصدقاء لي انا مستمره في هالطريق
فانتي حاولي تدعمينها وعارفه انش ماراح تقصرين معاها انها تتغير معاهم 
خليها مثل ماقالت روح البراءه تتكلم معاهم ولو بشكل قليل
وتشاركهم مشكلتها بدل ما اهي حاطه في بالها انها محتقره ورايها بعد محتقر 
عطيها دائما الوجه الايجابي للمشكله
ولاتخلينها تنظر للوجه السلبي لها لانه راح يخوفها اكثر واكثر
اسفه على الازعاج
وانتظري خيتو بعد شوي عشان تسمعين راي بحر الشوق
لانه حكيم جدا
وراح يساعدش حيل في هالمشكله ذي
بس الظاهر اهو مشغول اشوي فما دخل المنتدى هاليومين
صبري وشوفي رايه لان اراءنا كلنا راح انشاء الله نتوصل لحل فليس هناك مشكله ليس لها حل
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة اختي
الريشة الناعمة
على الحل 
عطاج الله العافية
مادري كيف كلامج عطاني تفاءل لمشكلتها
مشكوورة على الاهتمامـ
اني للحد الحين واني اقنعها 
بسـ للاسف الصراحة
اهلها كلش مايسااعدوا
بس هذاني احااول
وننتظر رااي بحر الشوق بعد
تحياتي
ريحانو

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيتو روح وريحان
دائما للتفاؤل دور  في حل المشاكل
وخليها تبدأ معهاهم من الحين
فكل مابكر الوقت صار احسن
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين ريوشه على الابداع في الرد*

*وان شاء الله تستفدين خيتو روح وريحان*

*صحيح دايماحاولي توعيها وتقويها مدام  انك صاحبتها*

*لأن أذاظلت بمثل هذ الحاله*

*يمكن تبتعد عن أهلها بكل شيء مافي شيء يربطها بهم غير أسمها لأن كذا مثل ماتقولين*

*ماحد يفهمها ولاحد معتبرنها*

*طيب مافي أحد من عائلتها تقدري انتي تشرحي اله وضع صاحبتش*

*تحسينه واعي ويمكن يساعد*

*لأن مع الأيام أذا ماتقدمت في حل المشكله يمكن تزيد*

*وتأثر على حالتها النفسيه أكثر*

*أو خليها تثبت نفسها وانها قد المسؤليه بعمل شيء يمكن اهلها مايتوقعون أنها تقدر تسويه أو تفهمه*

*خليها هي تبين النضج الي فيها قدامهم*

*خليها تتوسل بأهل البيت ومرح يخيبونها*

*وتداوم على قرأءة القرآن ورب العالمين مابخليها*

*بالتوفيق يارب*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وااااااااو ماشاء الله والله ابداع خيتو روح البراءه
ماتصرين والله
يالله روح وريحان ماباقي الا التنفيذ 
( وينك بس يابحر عشان تشوف المبدعين اللي طلعوا وينك بس)
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين والله يالغلا بالتوفيق يارب*

*وبشربينا خيتو روح وريحان اذاصار أي شيء جديد*


*بنتظار الرد*

----------


## perfume

أختي العزيزة إذا كانوا راغبين في الزواج بشدة يتزوجوا و لا ينجبوا أولاد

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عذرا خيتو perfeem
ممكن توضحين اكثر حبيبتي
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*مرحبا..*

*الريشة الناعمة..*
*روح البراءة..*
*روح وريحان..*

*اسف كثيرا لعدم تواجدي بينكم ومشاركتكم في الفترة الاخيرة..*
*بسبب انشغالي ولكن والله ان بالي مع المنتدى..*

*احب اشارك بشيء بسيط ولو انكن لم تقصروا ابداً واشعر بروح*
*التكاتف احييكم على ذلك من كل قلبي والابداع باين ياريوووش..*

*اسمحي لي اخيتي روح وريحان يجب عليها بناء ثقتها بنفسها اولاً*
*لكي تستطيع بناء الاشياء الاخرى لأن امور ومجرى الحياة تتطلبان*
*شخصية تتماشى معهم ، واما عن عمرها فهي نعم صغيرة في العمر*
*طبعاً مقارنه باعمار اخواتها يمكن الي اكبر منها علطول اكبر منها*
*بعشر سنين احتمال يعني فهذا يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار..*
*وانا واثق من ان انتي تستطيعين كشف الطريق الصحيح لان انتي*
*ربما تشبهينها في اشياء واذا كان العكس فانت صديقتها امسكي*
*بيدها واديري عتلت الحياة في عينها ..*

*و اسف على القصور خواتي و مسامحة..*


**
*بحر*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واخييييييييييرا تفضلت علينا خيو بحووووووور
ترانا احتلينا الموضوع بتاعك
وطبعا مهما هذرنا وتكلمنا ماراح يكون كلامنا فوق كلامك فانت صاحب الحكمه اولا واخرا
 ربي لايحرمنا من طلتك خيو
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

* تسلمين يريشه ناعمة وكلك ذوق*
*وانتم من تفضلتم علي بثقتكم وتواجدكم*
*السخي دائماً..*
*لا خلنا الله من قلمك الرقيق والرائع ابداً..*

*بحر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصراحة
ماعرف شلون اشكركـ على تعاونكمـ ويااااي
اخوي 
بحر الشوق
روح البراءة
الريشة الناعمه
ماقصرتوا ابدا
مشكوورين وعطاكمـ الله العافية
افدوني والله
اخوي بحر الشوق
اي والله اكبر منها بواجد
اكبر خت عدها 
اكبر منها بـ15 سنة

انشااء الله نحاول نحل المشكله
تحياتي
روح  وريحان

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موفقه ياخيتو روح وريحان
واحنا ماراح نقصر بالدعا انشالله
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## توته وبنوته

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*انا حبيت اطرح مشكلة صديقه عندي في الكليه  مع انها طيوبه وحبوبه وكثير على نياتها دائما تتمنى تكون ولد*
*وبعد تعمق علاقتي بها (سنتان) استطعت اقناعها بان تعدل عن ماتتمنى*
*بغض النظر عن اسباب ليش تبي تكون ولد وفعلا استجابت وبعدها صارت تقول تتمنى تكون كذلك بحكم انها*
*عاشت مع اولاد مع انها عندها خوات 2 واهي 3* 
*هم رجعت كلمتها عن خواتها قالت اختها الكبيرة تزوجت من زمان واهي كانت صغيرة واختها الثانيه* 
*مالها علاقه بها (رغم انها تكبرها بسنه) وانها دائما تكون مع اخوانها*
*هده مبرراتها لي ورغم دلك اقنعتها انها بنت مو ولد واحسسسها استجابت لي كثير بس ما ادري رجعت على اخر السنه*
*نفس اولوبحماس ورغم ذلك لم اتركها* 
*أخيرا اعترفت بالسبب الحقيقي ولم تخبرني به مباشره بل اخبرت صديقه اخرى لتخبرني (صارت تستحي مني تقول شخصيتي قويه)والسبب انها تتعرض لمضايقات من اخيها ولما تكون ولد تقدر تدافع ولما تكون بنت ماتقدر لان في نظرها لو كانت بنت لازم تكون ضعيفه مهزومه وهنا تلخبطت عليه الامورصارت مشكلتين قلت لها انتي كدا ولاكدا بنت وقلت لها تخبر امها عن اخوهاقالت انها خبرت امها ولاحياة لمن تنادي انزين ابوك؟ قالت درى وكلمته مو مسموعه في البيت .. طيب اختك المتزوجه تكلم اخوك ؟؟ استحي (ولد ولد وفوق هدا ما عندها جرأة تتكلم وخاصه ادا يخص البنت)*
*وبعدين تقول عرفتي ليش ابي اصير ولد*
*كل الطرق خلصت وياها اتمنى تساعدوني في حل مشكلتها ادري ماتقصرون*
*اسفه على الاطاله بس حبيت انقل الموضوع من البدايه عشان يكون الحل اوضح*
*الله يكفيكم الشر ويبعد عنكم البلا*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيتو توته وبنوته
امممممممممممممم حابه اساعدش حيييييييل واساعد صديقتش
وعلى فكره انتي فعلا صديقه مخلصه لانش ماتركتيها واهنيش على هالشي وياريت الكل مثلش
المهم
بصراحه الموضوع ماينسكت عنه ابدا ابدا  لانه يمكن يتطور وبعدين ماتفع ياليت
وقبل لانسوي شي
لازم نتاكد من المضايقات اللي تقول عنها يمكن اهي فاهمه الموضوع غلط
يمكن يبيها تتقرب منهم  او شي واهي مافهمت هالشي
فحاولي انتي تفاتحينها بالموضوع وتعرفين نوع المضايقات يمكن يمزح معاها او يتميلق عليها
كل الاخوان كذه يمكن اهي مو فاهمه عدل وانا ماقصد الاهانه طبعا
فتاكدي قبل مانسوي شي وبعدين يطلع شي ثاني
وربي يكون بالعون
تقبلي رايي وانشالله مايصير الاالخير
تحياتي وبالتوفيق
ريوووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عندي مشكلة 
ساعدووووووني بلييييييييز 
احس اني كئيبة 
وزهقانة 
وفي فراغ كبير في داخلي و اشعر بالوحدة على رغم كثر اصدقائي واقاربي من حولي
وصايرة هـ الأيام على اي شي اصيح 
بليييييييييز كيف اغطي الفراغ الي في قلبي
لأن احس الحياة من حولي ما ليها طعم 
شكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هلا وغلاااااااااا خيتو الامل البعيد
ياحيالله من زارنا
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
طيب غيري من اسلوب حياتج شوي
زوري الاصدقاء 
اجل شنو نفعتهم اذا هم اصدقائج واذا كنتي زهقانه ماتروحين لهم ؟؟؟؟
تجمعوا انتوا في بيت وتزاورووا 
وناااااااااااااااااسه والله مع الضحك والهبال 
حاولي بس تغيرين نط حياتج اليومي وبيطير الزهق والكئابه والفراغ
اتمنى اني ساعتدج عنوني
واذا محتاجه لشي لايردج الا لسانج 

نسألكم الدعاء
ريوووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموووووووووو ريشة وهو الصحيح من جت الإجازة واني ما اشوف اصدقائي 
صاير االعكس ايام المدارس كل زيارات والإجازة احس بكتمة لأن كل واحد وعنده اشغاله 
هو خلاص الحمد لله المدارس قربت وتالي اكيد بحس بالفرفشة والوناسة 
اكره المدرسة بس احب الوناسة والضحك 
ههههههههههههه
مشكووووووورة واني اليوم احس حالي احسن 

تحيااااااااتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العفو خيتو ماسويت شي
والحمد لله دام انش مستانسه
وعساج دووووووووووم على الوناسه
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*اهلا بالجميع..*

*ماشاء الله والله روعة ..*
*مشكورة ريووووش فعلاً لم يخطأ ظني..*
*اتمنى لكم التوفيق..*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلييييييييييين بحر
واخيرا طليت علينا
والحمد لله ماخيبنا ظنك بس غريبه ماقلت هالريشه ذي احتلت موضوعي مو
والله واحتيناه الله يكون بعونك بس خخخخخخ
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

تسلمين اخيه

ريووووش

على مجهودك..
والله يعطيش الف الف الف عافية..



بحر

----------


## العالم الآخر

أخواني 
أني عندي مشكلة 
مع بنت خالتي 
(وطبعا أنتو تعروفوها)
ما أحب أذكر أسماء
كيف ممكن أعطيها مثل ماعططني

ومشكوين 
أرجو الرد

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*الاخت الكريمة..*

*العالم الاخر* 


*العطاء على قدر العطاء..*

*لم افهم اخيه المغزى من السؤال ..*
*هل لك بالتوضيح والمطلوب لنساهم في*
*البحث عن الحل ان كانت مشكلة لا سمح الله ..؟*
*وان كان على الرد جميل بجميل او صنيع حسن بصنيع*
*حسن فليس لديك مشكلة بالعكس لو كان العكس!!*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## العالم الآخر

أقدر جوهودكم 
على كل حال أني حليتها 
مشكورين وماقصرتو

----------


## بحر الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


العالم الاخر


بل نحن من يقدر..
تواجدك هنا..
واما عن ابنت خالك فلا داعي
لان تعرفي بنفسك من خلالها
فانت ماشاء الله بدايتك جدا رائعة
واصل وضعك للمسألة ليست الا للتسلية
صح ام لا (الامل البعيد... :bigsmile: 
ولكن الحمد لله انها حلت.. :weird: 
على العموم شكرا للتواجد..

 :cool: 


بحر الشوق

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهلا بك اخيه ريووووش ..*
*واسف على التأخير واريد الاعتذار منك اذا لم اتواجد في الايام الجايه*
*لظروف شخصية..*
*لذا ارجو منك وضع الشكوى او المشكلة والاعضاء ماراح اقصروا واي فرصة*
*راح اكون متواجد لكم..*


*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيو وعذرا على الازعاج
بس خلاص عن قريب انشالله راح اعرضها لاني بصراحه
محتاجه رايك بشده ون كان الاعضاء راح يساعدوني بس
هم الاجازه ذي راح تبعد المشكله لانها تقريبا في المدرسه
فخلها بعدين طيب
وعذرا للازعاج مره اخرى خيو
تحياتي واتمنى عودتك للمنتدى سريعا
ريووش

----------


## حكاية حب

فكره حلووه ومفيده للجميع 
وإنـي عندي مشكله حقت صااحبتي 
^ـ^
صااحبتي نفس سني أول ثنووي 
من قبل كاانت شااطره وماتحب تغيب عن المدرسه أبدا 
بس من دخلناا ثنووي صاارت تجيء 2 بالسبوع و3 تغيب 
لحد ماغابت أساابيع بالهبل 
ولحد مابعدين قررت تغيب من المدرسه 
وتنفصل 
على قولتهاا تعبت نفسياً 
وماتدري تكمل لم أني أكون بالثاني ثنووي ماتدي هي ترجع الدرااسه 
ولا تكنسلهاا من أصلهاا
فإني طبعاً كصااحبه معااه منذ الطفووله صرت أكلمهاا في السبووع مره بحيث ماتقول 
تعبت وطلعت ومانسئل عنهاا 
ومره بالصدفه أمهاا شاافت أمي وقااعدو يسولفو ومن هذا القبيل أمهاا قالت إلى أمي إن بنته يعني صااحبتي 
من تسمع إسم مدرسه ولا كتاب ودفتر تصيح تبكي 
ليه ماايدرون
؟؟ 
!!
برأيكم شنوو ننصحهاا
 شلون نحبب الدرااسه مرة ثاانيه
 شلون نخليهاا ترجع المدرسه 
؟؟
عالعموم شااكره لك مقدماً
وأنتظر أراائكم
حكاية حب

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بمرورك خيتو الحبوبه حكايه حب
بصراحه انا راح اقول اللي هندي واتمنى اني اكون ساعدت شوي
وترى انا بعد صاحبتي عندها نفس المشكله وصاحبتي مو باول ثانوي
لابثالث تخيلي سنه وحده وتتخرج وتتخصص التخصص اللي تحلم به
واهي بعد شاطره ومتفوقه وكانت دائما تنافسني
بس شنسوي حاولنا معاها ونفس مشكلتك ماتحب طاري المدرسه موليه
وعلى العموم اتمنى ان صدقتش ماتطلع من المدرسه ابداا لان هالايام ماتفع غير الشهاده
طيب انتي ساعديها ولاتخلينها ابدا وحاولي كل ماقدرتي كلميها ونصحيها
ومثل ماقلتي اهي دائما تتأثر وتصيح اذا سمعت طاري المدرسه لانها تحب المدرسه 
وتتألم لانها طلعت من شي اهي تحبه ومن دون سبب مقنع 
واهي بداخلها تبي ترجع الها من كل كل قلبها بس الظاهر اهي خايفه من شي
فانتي بما انتي صديقتها فعليك تساعدينها وتوقفين معاها وتشجعينها 
وكسري هالخوف اللي بداخلها طيب وقولي لها مافي شي يسد عن الشهاده هالايام
ومصيرها راح ترجع واهي ماتدري عن الدنيا وشيصير صح
وتكون الفرصه انها تكون معاك احسن من انها تدرس بعدين بدونك ومن دون دعمك
صح حبابه
اتمنى خيتو اني قدرت اوصل لك اللي ابيه ولازم نتلاحق البنت قبل مايفوت الفوت
وتضيع السنه
والمهم انها تتخرج من سنه اولى وتجيب اللي تجيب لانها مو مهمه
المهم سنه ثانيه وثالثه
طب حبابه 
واتمنى لكما التوفيق
تحياتي واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه بارائهم
ريووووووووووش

----------


## حكاية حب

والله كل ماكلمنااهاا 
قالت لاتجيبو ليي طااريه قصده المنحسه المدرسه
وسااعات تقول بترجع بعد سنه 
يعني إسااساً حراام عليها تضيع سنه وتااريخ بعد من عمرهاا 
بس شوو نسووي هي مااتسمع الكلااام بعد 
أسااساً صاارت غير بعد إنساانه ثاانيه لاتضحك ولا هم يحزنون داائماً كئيبه
والحزن مغطيهاا 
يعني شوو نسووي هذه الحيااه يمكن 
^ـ^

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لاياعمري حايه حب
الحياه مو كذه 
احنا اللي نخليها تمشي على كيفنا احنا بتصرفاتنا نجني ثمارنا صح 
فما ادري بس حزنها يدل على انها تحب المدرسه وفي داخلها شي يقول لها ترجع بس 
الظاهر اهي خايفه من شي او احد قايل لها شي
مستحيل اصلا تطلع كذه من دون سبب وخصوصا اذا كانت شاطره
سأليني أنا 
فحاولي تدعمينها باللي تقدرين عليه
واتنمنى لكما التوفيق اخيه
تحياتي
ريوووووووش

----------


## حكاية حب

بالفعل حنا اللي نحرك عقاارب الزمن 
بس والله عن صااحبتي مدري شفيهاا أبليس هجم عليه يمكن
عالعموم مشكورة جداً لأهتماامك
حكاية

----------


## perfume

أني قرأت بعض المشكلات و قرأت الردود عليها عن جد أستفدت منها 
أحسها حلول ناضجة و حكيمة 
جزاكم الله جميعا ألف خير

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خوش حل سريع للمسأله خيتو حكايه
( ايليس هجم عليها ها ))
يالله اتمنى انك بعد تسمعين رأي بحر الشوق 
لانه حكيم جدا وانشالله راح يساعدك أكثر مني بكثير بعد
فحاولي دائما التواجد والانتباه له اذا رد 
طيب حبابه
وتمنياتي لكما بالتوفيق

اخيه meperfu 
اهلا وسهلا بك بيننا ونحن في خدمة الجميع
تحياتي
ريووووووووووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم\*
* اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبن الطاهرين*

*فعلا كم اشتقت لكم ..*

*فانا لن ولن اتخلى في يوم عن حل ..*

*اي مشكلة لكم ..*

*فانا هنا دائما واراقب عن كثب ..*

*تقبلوا تحياتي وبالاخص من ساهم في تحقيق* 

*نجاح هذا الموضوع ..*

*لكم كل الشكر ..*



*تحياتي ..*

*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وييييييييييييييييه بحر جيت 
من متى خيو؟؟
نورت المنتدى بوجودك خيو 
يالله ترانا متشوقين لنشاطك لاتحرمنا منه طيب
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

طيب طيب اختي ..

ريووووش والله وانا اشتقت لكم ..

مرحبببببببببببببببا ..




بحر

----------


## نجمه سهيل

فكرة حلوة بحر الشوق

يعطيك العافية 

هذا الموضوع يحل مشاكل كثيرة

تقبلي مروري

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكره جدا جميلة 
شكرا لك أخي على الطرح الرائع ...

----------


## في الانتظار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لكم سعدت كثيرا عند قرائة الموضوع 
وحاولت ان اطرح مشكلتي لا اعلم لماذا ربما خوف بأن يعرفها احد 
او ربم لان المشكله لاتخصني وحدي بل تخص عائلتي كلها 
وربما هناك من سينظر الي الى نظرت الشفقه او خوف ان يحصل العكس 
استغرب من نفسي كثير 
عندما اقول اني بحاجه بأن يعرف احد مشكلتي وعدم اجد الفرصه اضيعها 
ليس معكم انتم فقط هناك الكثير من مدى يد العون والمساعده لي 
وافرح بذالك وعندما احاول البوح بلمشكله اتراجع واصاب لافتره معينه بتوتر 
وكثرت البكاء 
ولوم نفسي احيانا او بلأحرى دائما 
ربم لان مشكلتي حتى الان لايعلم بها الا وحده والثانيه لاتعلم بتفاصيل المشكله كلها 
الا ان محاولتهم في المساعدتي احينا تشعرني بلخوف 
لا اعلم لماذا ربما لان لا احد من عائلتي يعلم بها و ربما اساس هذه المشكله احد اطراف العائله 
او خوف بإن يصيب احدهم مكروه عند سماع المشكله وربما خوفي بإلا يصدقني احد خصوصا لانني لا املك مايثبت صحت كلامي 
ربما انا لا طرح عليكم المشكله ولكن اطرح عليكم عدم جرئتي على طرحها 
فلووجد الجرئها لكان حصل شيئ اخر 
ولكن الان اسئلكم الدعاء ان يلهمني الصبر والتحمل 
خصوصا وان قررت ان تبقى سرا مدى حياتي لا يعرفها 
الا اذاى استدعى الامر الى ابوح في يوم من الايام

----------


## علي pt

أختي في الانتظار ~
بصراحة أول مرة أدخل هذا الموضوع وما شفت إلا هذه الصفحة (17) ..
لفت نظري طرحكم ..
أختي في الله إذا كنت فعلا بحاجة للمساعدة فلا داعي للخجل ~
فكلنا هنا إخوان وأخوات ولا يعرف بعضنا الآخر إلا ندرة ..
وليش الشفقة - ماأحد يقبل على روحه شفقة ولا منية ~
‏~‏ من استشار الناس شاركهم عقولهم~
فلو جمعتي عقول الناس لعقلك فأنتي الرابحة ~
أخية أنتي قوية بإرادتك ~
فالإرادة تصنع المستحيل ..
لا ألزمكي بطرح مشكلتك هنا ..
لكن أرجو أن تجدين من تشاركيه في حل مسألتكم ..
والصبر مفتاح الفرج ..
الله يفرج همكم وهم كل مهموم ..

أرجو اني استطعت التعبير بما أردت ايصاله
سامحونا للتدخل


أخوكم
الأقل
علي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*خيتو في الانتظار*

*البني ادم ساعات اذا ماتكلم ساعات ينفجر*

*اقول لش شي*

*اذا منتين قادرة تفششي قلبش وتكتبي*

*حاولي تتكلمي مع نفسش<<< بس لا تستيني زيي*

*يعني*

*صرت احس انو اذا تكلمت نع نفسي العقل يتشتت بس تجيش افكار مجنونة واللي مو معقول انها تكون ساعات هي الحل<< من تجربة شخصية*

*مع الوقت بتحسي انش ملانة من الكلام في اي موضوع.. بس مو مخنوقة ومكتون على نفسش زي الحين* 
*ولا تنسي ذكر الله والتوسل بالنبي واله عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام*

*ونصيحة*
*عن تجربتي*

*تكلمي مع وحدة بعيدة عنش اذا حبيتي ولا الى قريبة من اهلش لان ساعات يكونوا الاقارب عقارب لا وسانة وقاتلة فورية << افوى من بفباف*

*المعذرة لاطالتي*

*خالص تحياتي*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختي وصديقتي الغاليه في الانتظار
انا معك في كون المشكله اصعب من ان تضعيها هنا
لاكن لاتنسي ان الله كبير
ويحط سر باضعف خلقه
انا بعد اقول
شاركينا
وان كنت اعرفها انا
بس عقلونا اذا تجمعت
تطلع حلول
مو حل واحد
اتمنى تتملكين الشجاعه وتشاركينا همك خيوه
واحنا كلنا في انتظارك لمساعدتك
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## في الانتظار

شكرا لكم جميعا كلامكم على عيني وراسي 
سبحان الله بعض الاشياءمن كلامكم منطقي جدااااا
انا فعلا حاولات اقول الي في داخلي حق احد بعيد عني يعني بعيد عن المنطقه الي ساكنه فيها 
لاكن مو بعيد عن قلبي خصوص انها ساعدتني في مشاكل كثيره الا هذه المشكله لان ظروفها منعتني من ذالك
اما قولك احينا الاقارب عقارب في ذي صدقتي اذا اساس المشكله لدقتهم لي 
اما اني اكتب كتبت ولكن كدت افضح من وراء الكتابه 
اما عن التحدث مع نفسي هذا ما فعله ولان الى متى فلا تنسو اني انا انسانه لي مشاعر 
الشي الوحيد الذي يعلم بتفلصيل مشكلتي هي صديقتي (( خداديتي )) كاتمت اسراري 
اشكر لكم جميعا رقم انني اتخذا قرار بأن انسى الموضوع .. او احاول نسيانه 
الا نه في المستقبل سيفتح جراح عميقه 
خصوصا واني فتاه
صديقتي ((حنين )) رقم انكي تعرفي اشياء الابسيطه 
الا نني في يوم من الايام سأتي اليك واحظنك قائله لك انني الان 
في اسعد لحظ كونكي غربي وبي جانبي وان هذه المشكله 
لم تبعدني عنك لحظ (( فشكرا غناتي ))

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيوه في الانتظار
انا يعيده باخر كلماتك
وانا في انتظار تلك اللحظه اسيضا
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بعد طول الغياب ..*

*بنفس عطره نجدد لكم الامل نحيي ببركات اهل البيت الذكر في هذه الزاوية .....*

*نزاحم الضيق بالامل ..... ونطغى على الحزن بالفرح ....*

*نهتف لكم عبارة الامل ...... بملأ ايدي تهتف بالفرح......*

*هلم يامن تشكو فثمت هناك بصيص من الامل وهناك مجال للفرح ولربما وجدت روح لا تمل من حبك وموج هادئ يلاطف الوجنات بماء الحنان يجدفه لك يدي الحنون وبراءة*
* الكلامات وصدق العبارات..*
*تجديد لكم ادعوكم للأنظمام لنا، واتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع في منتدانا الغالي..*

*بحر الشوق،،*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*عدنا ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

نشفتوا ريقي بس المهم ما احد عنده مشكلة ..


عوافي عيوني ..


فضفطو افتحوا قلوبكم ترى ماتسوى الدنيا ..


بحر

----------


## بحر الشوق

كل يوم أنا هنآ ..


في خدمتكم ..

----------

